# Appels à témoins : Vous et le SuperDrive



## innocente (21 Novembre 2011)

*Êtes-vous prêts à tirer un trait sur le SuperDrive à l'intérieur de votre Mac ? C'est l'objet de cet appel à témoins*. L'idée qu'Apple fera subir aux lecteurs/graveurs de CD/DVD le même sort qu'à ses disquettes revient régulièrement au fil des rumeurs sur les prochaines générations de machines. Cet organe a déjà disparu des Mac mini et les Air ne l'ont jamais connu.

*L'article a été publié*, vous pouvez le retrouver à cette adresse http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/130582/temoignages-de-l-utilite-du-superdrive-chez-nos-lecteurs

Dites-nous si vous faites partie de ceux qui boudent totalement leur SuperDrive et le considèrent comme un boulet bien encombrant ; si au contraire vous en avez encore un usage régulier (et pour faire quoi, graver ou lire quels types de contenus) ou encore, autre situation, si vous êtes de ceux qui ont opté pour un MacBook Air et se sont rendus compte finalement qu'un SuperDrive avait son intérêt. Vous pouvez faire part de votre expérience dans ce fil de discussions, nous en ferons une synthèse dans les tout prochains jours.


----------



## naas (21 Novembre 2011)

Copier des DVD pour la famille et les copains d'un club de bagnoles.
seulement 2 utilisations, mais elles sont indispensables.


----------



## globeman (21 Novembre 2011)

Moi j'ai un MBP 13, j'ai viré le superdrive car je ne grave plus rien
j'ai un ssd à la place et j'ai donc les avantages du ssd et de la capacité de stockage , chose qui manque cruellement au macbook air, j'ai pas envie de mettre tout dans le nuage (photos)


----------



## graloof (21 Novembre 2011)

On a deux Macs à la maison (un MB 2007 et un MBP 2009).
Le SuperDrive du MB déconne à fond, l'autre fonctionne toujours.
Honnêtement, on se sert de moins en moins d'un graveur. Si ce n'est pour riper un CD-Audio ou regarder un DVD... ou graver un DVD de temps en temps.
En gros, ça pourrait se révéler contraignant de ne plus avoir de SuperDrive, mais on peut s'en passer en contournant (Disque dur externe, téléchargement même si c'est pas toujours légal mais faut être honnête).
Au final on pourrait très bien acheter un SuperDrive externe pour chaque foyer à l'instar d'une imprimante : on n'a pas une imprimante par ordinateur !


----------



## Powerdom (21 Novembre 2011)

Depuis que j'ai mon iMac 24, je l'ai tres peu utilisé du moins pour la gravure. Par contre il est régulièrement utilisé pour lire des DVD loués. La taille de l'écran permet de regarder des films de façon "confortable".


----------



## StevenHuon (21 Novembre 2011)

Pas d'utilisation du SuperDrive sur le MBP et aucun achat sur le refurb.


----------



## zoto (21 Novembre 2011)

pour graver des compils pour la voiture (en son ou mp3), des divx, archiver des photos ou docs, lire des DVD
Je comptais m'acheter un des nouveau mac mini, j'espérai même un lecteur ou graveur Blu-ray, car je souhaitais m'en faire un media center à brancher sur la TV (depuis qu'il y a le HDMI).
bilan pas acheté, aucun intérêt un mac mini sans lecteur optique : pour un PC de maison la taille ou la consommation n'est pas le point n°1 pour moi (même si importants) ; désormais le mac mini à tous les inconvénients d'un notebook mais sans écran : j'ai déjà un macbook, un iMac donc ils ont manqué de peu que je craque pour un nouvel élément !
J'attend toujours un graveur Blu-ray pour m'acheter un prochain MacBook pro, sinon c'est pareil je n'achèterai pas et peut être même finirai par re-switcher vers un portable pc (usb3, Blu-ray), aujourd'hui Windows 7 est correct et le 8 s'annonce pas mal en simplifiant encore. Je trouve Apple un peu trop sur son nuage...attention on retombe vite, surtout lorsqu'on se cantonne à des prix élitistes.


----------



## macinside (21 Novembre 2011)

Le quoi ???? le superdrive ???? il y a bien longtemps que je m'en sers plus, aujourd'hui tout ce je faisais avec un disque d'installation (CD/DVD) est souvent souvent fait avec des images disques (clonage/deploiement/installation de logiciel), le superdrive, on va dire son vrai nom : le lecteur optique, est bien TROP LENT pour de très nombreuses opération, moins souple qu'une clé USB pour les petits fichiers, trop taxé, alors que j'utilise souvent des clés USB qui m'ont été offertes (client, fournisseur, ...)

Aujourd'hui on va de plus en plus vers la "dématérialisation", adieu le lecteur optique sur le MacBook Air et le Mac Mini ! Deplus pour avoir été pendant 10 ans technicien dans des centres de services agrée Apple, les lecteurs optiques ont toujours été des nids a panne (en tenant compte des pannes crées par les environnements "fumeur")


----------



## iTwans (21 Novembre 2011)

J'utilise mes Mac environ 3h / jour et je n'ai pas gravÃ© un CD / DVD etcâ¦ depuis plus de 3 ans. La derniÃ¨re fois, c'etait pour graver une copier de Leopard je crois ^^. Il serait Ã* mon avis prÃ©fÃ©rable qu'Apple continue de proposer son SuperDrive externe pour une 40aine d'euros mais sans imposer cet immense fardeau Ã* l'intÃ©rieur de ses machines. Perte de place, d'Ã©nergie, lÃ©gÃ¨re augmentation du coÃ»t. Bref, je suis totalement pour la disparition Ã* l'intÃ©rieur de nos Mac.


----------



## Paddy92 (21 Novembre 2011)

Superdrive indispensable pour télécharger ses CD sur itunes ou ses DVD par handbrake!Ou tout simplement télécharger des logitiels que l on a acheté sous cette forme! J ai pas envie de repasser à la caisse pour la suite office de microsoft ou passer par internet pour jouer à des jeux videos. Alors non pas pour l instant!


----------



## D-Zen (21 Novembre 2011)

Graphistes tous deux, ma femme et moi possédons 2 mbpro 13 et 15 2011 ainsi qu'un imac de 2005. J'ai viré mon superdrive sur le 15 pour le remplacer par un ssd. Superdrive en boitier externe, toujours très utile car certains clients m'envoient encore leurs données sur cd.
Peu de lecture de dvd mais j'ai encore le choix.
Ce qui me dérange c'est que l'utilisation du superdrive en externe est limité par rapport à son équivalent interne. Il m'est compliqué d'installer windows sur bootcamp car l'install de ne peux pas se faire par lecteur usb. Donc tant qu'il y aura des limitations de ce type, j'aurai toujours un doute du bien fondé de la suppression du superdrive.
Contrairement à la disquette qui avait un successeur matériel avec le cd, la suppression du superdrive nous emputera du dernier support amovible échangeable.
J'ai bien compris que l'avenir était dans le nuage (aurai-je le droit de lui dire non au tout dématérialisé ?) mais cette suppression m'aura tout de même l'air d'un encouragement forcé à l'utiliser lui, ainsi que les divers services de vente d'apple. 
Ça, ça me plait beaucoup moins.


----------



## chavran (21 Novembre 2011)

Jusqu'à aujourd'hui, le superdrive m'est indispensable pour des raisons professionnelles et personnelles. Chef opérateur et réalisateur (documentaires pour chaînes tv ou commandes) je travaille sur un Mac Pro. Tous me demandent des DVD pour suivre les différentes étapes de montage (prémontages avec TC ou visionnage d'essais) et puis les DVD servent ensuite à faire circuler un "teaser" sur les marchés tv. Pour l'instant ça fonctionne souvent ainsi. Ils ne sont pas encore prêts à lire des fichiers dématérialisés. Pareil pour livrer une grande quantité de photos (gravure CD/DVD).
Ensuite pour raisons persos ou pros je visionne tous mes DVD sur le Mac (grand moniteur de qualité et enceintes monitoring). Conclusion : si les superdrives disparaissent il me faudra acquérir un lecteur-graveur externe. Quoi qu'en dise Apple, le DVD a encore un avenir. 
Mais je comprends aussi que certains puissent trouver le superdrive superflu ou inutile. Tout dépend des utilisateurs.


----------



## lillegubben (21 Novembre 2011)

Je ne m'en sers plus beaucoup pour graver perso mais très souvent pro.
Par contre il me sert à ripper mes CD (je ne suis pas prêt à acheter de la musique non encodée en lossless) et reste donc indispensable et vu le coût de ce composant, je ne vois pas pourquoi on se pose la question de le retirer, sauf pour les portables peut être où le gain de place est primordial.


----------



## SergioSL (21 Novembre 2011)

Pou ce que valent les superdrive des Mac, Apple peut bien tous les virer! Sur les trois derniers macs que j'ai eu (1 iMac, 2 MacBook), et que j'ai encore pour deux d'entre eux, le superdrive a lâché dès la deuxième année... Et ce n'est pas pour utilisation excessive, car je grave peu (quelques cd-dvd de musique et de données dans l'année et rarement d'images ou de vidéos). Alors, qu'ils disparaissent ne changera pas grand chose, même pas pour faire baisser les prix de ces foutus Macs!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2011)

Je suis toujours en retard de 3 ou 4 innovations technologiques.  Alors le duperdrive il me sert de temps en temps pour graver des DVD car quand j'ai un dossier de plusieurs centaines de mégas à envoyer à un client, le transfert FTP est encore bien lent dans nos provinces reculées . Et rien de pire qu'une déconexion à 95% de fichier transféré ! Alors l'envoi postal en express d'un DVD m'est encore utile. 5 à 6 fois l'année.


----------



## Mc_iPhone (21 Novembre 2011)

J'ai sorti le graveur de mon MacBook pro (fin 2006) pour y placer 1*SDD de 128*Go et un HD de 500*Go. Et sur mon G5, j'ai toujours un graveur, mais dont je ne me sers plus.

Les applications sont téléchargeables et le reste du temps j'utilise iPad et iPhone ou encore disques durs externes pour les sauvegardes, compte tenu de la taille des fichiers (photos et vidéos).

Le DVD disparait déjà...


----------



## Smjm (21 Novembre 2011)

J'ai un MB Pro 13" 2011. Le SuperDrive est pour moi indispensable. J'ai beaucoup de cd de musique que j'enregistre dans iTunes. De plus, avec iTunes Match qui arrive l'intÃ©rÃªt du SuperDrive se fait sentir d'autant plus. Je ne me vois pas avec un MB Air.


----------



## Ritchie_007 (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Autant dans mon MBP Yonah que dans mon iMac 27", le SuperDrive a fait défaut.

Depuis j'en ai un externe, et j'avoue que pour mes besoins, un interne est plus de trouble qu'autre chose. Et vu le prix, le poids et l'encombrement que cela ajoute à l'ordi., je m'en passerait volontier.

Mon externe me suffit amplement !

Ritchie


----------



## storme (21 Novembre 2011)

Sur mon Macmini 2011, uniquement utile pour une éventuelle MAJ de firmware sur mes SSD (en cas de besoin, je me ferrez prêté un externe), si non, aucun besoin.


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Novembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> le duperdrive il me sert de temps en temps pour graver des DVD car quand j'ai un dossier de plusieurs centaines de mégas à envoyer à un client, le transfert FTP est encore bien lent dans nos provinces reculées . Et rien de pire qu'une déconnexion à 95% de fichier transféré ! Alors l'envoi postal en express d'un DVD m'est encore utile. 5 à 6 fois l'année.



moi aussi il me le faut...


----------



## Cowboy Funcky (21 Novembre 2011)

Je fais régulièrement usage du Lecteur de mon iMac 27' pour remplir ma Bibliothèque iTunes.C'est le seul usage qui va me manquer et qui posera problème : je suis un adepte des compiles des inrocks... Des cd empruntés à la bibliothèque ou achetés.


Pour le reste, à l'heure du cloud le mange disque devient inutile et je ne parle même de la fonction graveur : oups ! Si, ma mère veut récupérer les films des petits et le graveur de DVD est la seule solution pour son usage à elle.


Je verrai d'un bon il un iMac allégé...


----------



## Yip (21 Novembre 2011)

Le Superdrive m'est indispensable, même si je m'en sers peu. En fait j'essaye de l'éviter le plus possible, sur plusieurs Mac (MBP 12 et 15 pouces, iMac) ce lecteur, pourtant peu sollicité a déconné en général assez vite. CD ou DVD coincés, gravure ratées, CD qui pédale pour la moindre copie ou importation, j'en ai un peu soupé des Superdrive Apple.

Je souhaite qu'Apple sorte un MBA 15" et je m'achèterai un lecteur externe, de préférence pas de chez la pomme.


----------



## nrouxel (21 Novembre 2011)

Sur mon MBP13" de 2011, je ne l'utilise régulièrement que pour lire les CD de ICreate.
Sinon, il m'a servi à faire nue sauvegarde de Lion, mais je l'ai aussi sur un DD ext et une clé USB.


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Dans les Mac "mobiles" (MBA et MBP) je dirai que le super-drive n'a pas beaucoup d'intérêt en ce qui me concerne. S'il disparait, je n'en serai pas choqué. Je n'utilise guère celui de mon MBP.

Par contre, dans un Mac de bureau j'utilise celui de mon iMac avec régularité, pour des archivages. S'il disparaissait, le le regretterai, et  je pense que je me rabattrai sur un lecteur-graveur externe, pourquoi un Blu-Ray, par exemple. Donc, coût supplémentaire


----------



## vange92 (21 Novembre 2011)

J'ai un MBP 15" et ai rÃ©cemment remplacÃ© le Superdrive par un SSD 80GO. J'ai donc la rÃ©activitÃ© du SSD avec un espace de stockage de 580Go pour seulement 76â¬. Le SuperDrive a Ã©tÃ© transformÃ© en lecteur externe pour les rares occasions oÃ¹ j'en ai besoin. Je pense que c'est la voie qu'Apple doit prendre pour les prochains MBP: OS sur SSD et fichiers sur HDD, comme elle le propose en option sur l'Apple Store en ligne avec les iMacs et Mac Mini.


----------



## bou-cup (21 Novembre 2011)

Je ne lis pas de cd/dvd et je ne grave rien depuis très longtemps (une ou deux années surement) alors ça ne me ferait rien qu'il disparaisse !
En cas de besoin j'achèterai un lecteur graveur externe mais je vois pas quand...


----------



## NQuoi (21 Novembre 2011)

Travaillant à la fois sur un MBP et un iMac, j'utilise le Superdrive sur les deux machines. Pour graver des DVD pour mes clients (photo - diaporama de mariage essentiellement).

Pour l'instant, quand on rend un travail de ce type, avoir un support physique, "quelque chose" à donner, reste, AMHA, une attente.

Bien sûr, on pourrait (pourra?), dématerialiser, faire une copie sur le disque dur de l'ordi du client, mais lui-même finira par graver un DVD pour transporter les images à son entourage.

J'ai effectivement supprimer le SuperDrive de l'iMac, car il déconnait beaucoup pour le remplacer par un modèle externe plus fiable. L'emplacement d'origine du Superdrive servira à terme à mettre le DD qui lui sera remplacer par un SSD.

Pour la partie "privée", genre film, je n'achète plus de DVD, uniquement téléchargement (iTunes surtout) avec passerelle multimédia.
J'ai rippé (ou rip au fur et à mesure) mes anciens DVD pour les voir de la même façon. Ainsi, de mon fauteuil, j'ai accès à l'ensemble de ma vidéothèque, sans avoir à me lever pour changer de DVD... La flemme!
Donc là aussi, le SuperDrive reste utile, mais de moins en moins


----------



## andr3 (21 Novembre 2011)

Ayant choisi un MBA 13" pour son accord entre confort (13") et sa lÃ©gÃ¨retÃ© font que le Superdrive incorporÃ© ne m'est pas indispensable.  Le fait d'avoir un Superdrive est indispensable dans mon boulot (moyenne d'utilisation 1/mois).

Donc pour moi il est plus intÃ©ressant de gagner du poids que d'avoir un Superdrive intÃ©grÃ© au MBA.


----------



## coink (21 Novembre 2011)

Je troquerais le superdrive de mon imac 27 contre un ssd lorsque la garantie sera arrivée a terme.

Un boitier externe en usb2 pour lire/graver une galette 2 fois par an est amplement suffisant


----------



## johnlocke2342 (21 Novembre 2011)

Pour ma part, je l'utilise pour graver des enregistrements TV sur DVD. Donc environ une Ã* deux fois par mois.


----------



## plovemax (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour 

en ce qui me concerne, j'utilise le superdrive pour trois usages. Le premier est quasi quotidien. Je fais un métier où je suis souvent en voiture mais où je m'arrête souvent. Impossible donc de suivre une quelconque émission de radio. Or il se trouve que je suis accro à deux émissions de France Culture. Je récupère donc les podcasts que je grave et écoute en voiture entre chaque client (je ne peux pas connecter de baladeur à mon autoradio lecteur de CD). J'archive ensuite le podcast sur DVD.
Le second usage est moins fréquent : je grave des DVD de souvenirs de famille (film de vacances...) pour pouvoir les visionner sur n'importe quel lecteur de salon.
Le dernier c'est que j'achète encore des CD de musique que je transferts sur mon Mac.


----------



## NightWalker (21 Novembre 2011)

Depuis quelques années maintenant que je n'utilise plus le superdrive.
Mes sauvegardes sont sur DD en double, car je trouve que le coût de revient est nettement plus intéressant. En plus ça prend moins de place.
Pour les transferts, soit par clé USB, soit par réseau ou internet.


----------



## Bibuu_ (21 Novembre 2011)

Je n'ai jamais utilisé le Refurb.

Pour le SuperDrive, je l'utilise pour graver des CD/DVD mais très rarement. J'pense le virer de mon MBP pour y mettre un SSD, bien plus pratique.


----------



## San_Pellegrino (21 Novembre 2011)

Le bilan carbone d'un gravage est déplorable (CD, DVD, disque dur).
Je ne grave plus rien, ne sauvegarde plus rien non plus. Pour moi, la sauvegarde multi-support est un mythe (il n'y a qu'a regarder les stats.).


----------



## Pahra (21 Novembre 2011)

Pour ma part je n'ai besoin du SuperDrive que pour importer mes CD. Le répertoire que j'écoute n'est dispo qu'au format CD. Au moins une fois par semaine donc.


----------



## Dr_cube (21 Novembre 2011)

Je suis passé sur Mac en 2006 avec le premier MacBook. Aujourd'hui j'utilise un MacBook Pro 15'' et un iMac 27''. En un peu plus de cinq ans, j'ai utilisé le SuperDrive environ cinq fois, presque à chaque fois pour faire des mises à jour majeures de Mac OS X ou installer des composants additionnels. 

Je ne vois aucun inconvénient à avoir un SuperDrive dans mon iMac : c'est rassurant, ça peut toujours être utile si quelqu'un nous prête un DVD. Mieux encore, avec son excellent écran, l'iMac mériterait d'être doté d'un lecteur de Blu-ray. 

En revanche, je suis depuis plusieurs années farouchement opposé au SuperDrive dans les MacBook Pro. Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de devoir porter ce lecteur sur mon dos tous les jours alors que je ne m'en sers rarement. Je préférerais que cet espace soit utilisé pour gonfler la capacité de la batterie ou pour affiner/alléger le Mac. 
En cas de besoin, on pourrait toujours utiliser le SuperDrive externe qu'Apple vend depuis la sortie du MacBook Air.


----------



## MachX (21 Novembre 2011)

Je l'utilise rarement aussi bien celui du Macbook que celui du Mac Mini.

Cependant, j'ai ripé de nombreux CD récemment et j'étais bien content de l'avoir à demeure sur mes macs. Un graveur externe aurait fait tout aussi bien l'affaire, je l'admets.

Cependant, quand je pars en voyage, je suis content de ne pas avoir à trimballer un graveur externe. Pour moi, il reste, malgré l'usage peu fréquent que j'en fait, indispensable sur un portable type MacBook Pro.

Et puis pour envoyer des fichiers lourds à l'autre bout de la France, ça reste quand même l'idéal.

J'espère que la gamme de portables Apple s'articulera en deux :

La gamme Pro avec une connectique nombreuse dont un graveur éventuellement Blueray
La gamme Air sans graveur


----------



## UnAm (21 Novembre 2011)

"CD player? So 90's!" ^_^

Depuis quelques mois, utilisateur comblé du MBA 11", je m'en passe royalement. Quand je veux acheter de la musique / louer un film, je passe par iTunes, pour des fichiers légers, je passe par les mails, et les clés USB pour les grosses pièces, pour les softs, il y a internet et le Mac App Store. Les gros éditeurs s'y mettent aussi: Blizzard permet d'acheter les jeux en ligne et de les télécharger... ce qui évite le piratage des softs, et le support physique.

Vraiment aucune utilité pour mon usage perso.


----------



## personnal (21 Novembre 2011)

Paddy92 a dit:


> Superdrive indispensable pour télécharger ses CD sur itunes ou ses DVD par handbrake!Ou tout simplement télécharger des logitiels que l on a acheté sous cette forme! J ai pas envie de repasser à la caisse pour la suite office de microsoft ou passer par internet pour jouer à des jeux videos. Alors non pas pour l instant!




perso, je pense qu'il faudrait le supprimer afin de gagner de la place pour la batterie, le stockage, ou la carte graphique.

Je me sers certes pas mal du superdrive pour ripper mes dvd et les mettre ensuite sur i tunes pour les balancer sur l'ipad ou sur mes autres ordis.

Je m'en sert également pour ripper mes CD sur i tunes.

Mais ça arrive de plus en plus rarement car le télechargement (légal en ce qui me concerne) supplante de plus en plus les acquisitions de blu ray ou de CD.

Je n'achète plus que des blu ray ou je veux une top qualité : exemple le dernier harry potter, je n'achète plus de Cd que lorsque le Cd n'est pas sur i tunes, exemple incroyable : le dernier album d'alphaville qui n'est pas sur i tunes.

pour les logiciels, je les telecharge tous sur l'appstore ou microsoft pour word donc pas de souci.

Il faudrait juste qu'apple baisse le prix du superdrive externe à 30 &#8364; par exemple et ça sera très bien.


----------



## gloupsy (21 Novembre 2011)

Toutes mes sauvegardes vont sur DD ou clé USB, à part les musiques achetées sur l'ITStore (parce que j'ai beaucoup de mal à faire rentrer le DD ou la clé USB dans le plateau du lecteur CD de ma chaine hifi). Par contre le lecteur reste indispensable pour lire les DVD sur le mac.
Autant sur un portable du type MBA, je trouve un graveur inutile vu la rareté de son usage sur un tel appareil, autant sur un ordi de bureau, ça me semble difficile d'en faire l'impasse actuellement.


----------



## totorino (21 Novembre 2011)

J'utilise rarement le graveur DVD. L'avoir en tant qu'accessoire suffirait largement.
Donc oui à la suppression dans les portables au bénéfice de la portabilité ou de l'autonomie.


----------



## mamax (21 Novembre 2011)

Pour ma part le Superdrive est l'objet inutile le plus indispensable. Dans la vie de tout les jour, je n'en ai absolument pas besoin. Mais de temps en temps, j'en ai besoin pour graver un CD pour l'autoradio, un DVD pour la grand mère, pour encoder un CD, etc.

Je m'en suis rendu compte quand j'ai supprimé mon Superdrive de mon macbook pro, le remplaçant par un optibay avec un SSD.
Depuis, je commence à me poser la question d'acheter un lecteur/Graveur CD/DVD externe.


----------



## McRoger (21 Novembre 2011)

- lire des DVD loués
- ripper les DVD des enfants pour les mettre sur mon DD multimedia ou sur leur iPad
- faire une réinstalle de l'OS (une fois par an)


----------



## skan (21 Novembre 2011)

J'ai une expérience plutôt différente. 

Je me suis acheté un iMac en 98 sans graveur ni lecteur de disquette. J'ai opté pour le Magnéto-Optique comme périphérique d'I/O: l'espace du CD et la modification partielle continue d'une disquette. 

Ensuite je suis passé au PowerMac G4 en 2003 avec le lecteur/graveur de CD/DVD. 
Finalement j'ai dû graver au total une 10aine de CD/DVD avec un usage principal sur CD-RW histoire d'arrêter d'avoir des install de Linux obsolètes. 
Allez à tout casser mon graveur n'a fait qu'une 20aine de gravures. 
Je suis vite passé à la clef USB. 

Au fait, je ne suis pas du tout film à la maison donc je ne suis pas conditionné par les règles du DVD multi-média. Et je ne suis pas très jeu (ho, on est pas sous PiCé, nan mais  ). Donc au final très peu de lecture de CD aussi. 

Fin 2011, je suis passé au Mac mini sans lecteur optique. 
Quelques petits ennuis avec les drivers de produits peu connus dits compatibles Mac (par exemple pour un onduleur Eaton mais reconnu de manière basique par l'OS sans install). 

Je suis juste plus dépendant à mon accès internet :/ 

L'abandon du combo passe mieux grâce à TimeMachine qui a permis de rendre totalement transparentes les sauvegardes.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Novembre 2011)

Il y a trois Mac à la maison dont un portable et le superdrive est utilisé sur les trois machines :


graver des CD / DVD de photos (perso, famille, copains de mes kids)
pour les jeux
pour installer les grosses applications, que je continue d'acheter en dur (je veux éviter le MAS car j'ai une connexion Internet lente et je veux éviter de devoir acheter la version n+1 si le MAS supprime la version n (*))
graver mes DVD familiaux et les regarder sur mon lecteur DVD et les passer à la famille
pour graver mes CD de musique (j'achète encore des CD quand ils sont moins chers que les albums sur iTunes / Amazon mp3)
ca permet à mes kids de regarder des DVD sur le portable, quand on voyage
graver des CD audio pour mettre dans la voiture&#8230;


(*) exemple Photoshop Element 9 disparu du MAS, il faut donc racheter la version 10 (en cas de changement de machine, en cas de crash du disque dur&#8230


----------



## Albook (21 Novembre 2011)

SuperDrive supprimé depuis mon ancien Powerbook G4
Et depuis toujours remplacé par un 2° disque dur dans tous mes Macbook Pro
Actuellement c'est même un SSD .


----------



## mmx3 (21 Novembre 2011)

MacBook Blanc (non unibody) : le SD y est toujours, mais quasiment jamais utilisé.
MacBook Pro 15" Early 2011 : le SD à sauté pour un SSD dès que j'ai reçu la machine. Le SD n'a donc jamais servi.

Le fait de ne pas en avoir ne m'a jamais gêné. 

J'ai hâte de voir le design que pourra apporter la suppression de ce truc !


----------



## Guizmo31 (21 Novembre 2011)

Pour moi je ne m'en sert pas ... je viens de passer d'un MBP 2011 à un MBA 2011 et pour le moment c'est que du bonheur


----------



## zearnal (21 Novembre 2011)

Les temps changent, les technologies évoluent. 
Entre les utilisations du cloud, la généralisation des disques durs externes et des NAS, le besoin en lecteur/graveur de DVD est de moins en moins présent.

L'avenir de nos lecteurs/graveurs de DVD est au côté de nos lecteurs de disquettes de l'époque : Dans la rubrique souvenirs nostalgiques.


----------



## Myaboki (21 Novembre 2011)

Perso je préfererais un MB 15" sans superdrive, aussi puissant que le MBP mais plus fin donc.

Et un superdrive externe me suffirait. Indispensable oui, mais occasionnel et donc externe serait parfait.


----------



## dapi (21 Novembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> le transfert FTP est encore bien lent dans nos provinces reculées . Et rien de pire qu'une déconexion à 95% de fichier transféré !


Les logiciels de FTP savent finir les 5% sans tout reprendre à 0.

En ce qui concerne le superdrive, je l'utilise encore car il est dans ma machine, sinon j'ai un graveur externe destiné à mon vieil iMac G4 qui ferait très bien l'affaire pour les 10 gravures max que je peu faire par ans.


----------



## Franz59 (21 Novembre 2011)

graloof a dit:


> En gros, ça pourrait se révéler contraignant de ne plus avoir de SuperDrive, mais on peut s'en passer en contournant (Disque dur externe, téléchargement même si c'est pas toujours légal mais faut être honnête).
> Au final on pourrait très bien acheter un SuperDrive externe pour chaque foyer à l'instar d'une imprimante : on n'a pas une imprimante par ordinateur !



Idem, pas mieux


----------



## kev95 (21 Novembre 2011)

Le superdrive m'est complètement inutile sur mon MBP 15" et sur mon iMac 27"!
j'attend avec impatience des MBP plus fin et donc plus legé!
DD externe, clé USB et internet ( cloud ) répondent à mes attentes!


----------



## cefd (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour!!

J'ai un MBP 13" thunderbolt, qui est parfait a mes yeux. Ceci etant depuis quelques temps je louche pas mal sur la possibilité de remplacer mon super drive dont je ne me sers que tres tres rarement (mais qui sert un peu quand meme), par un disque dur SSD tel qu'expliqué ici article macgé. Macway vend par ailleurs un boitier usb pour continuer a utiliser son lecteur/graveur quand necessaire.

Cette solution offre en outre la possibilité d'utiliser un disque SSD a des tarifs moins prohibitifs que ceux d'Apple, et permet aussi d'augmenter sa capacité de stockage. Je mettrai Mac os et applis sur le disque SSD, les données sur mon disque dur d'origine...

Pour info, j'ai un MPB 13" thunderbolt core i5 2,5ghz, 8GO de ram, un dd de 320 GO


----------



## CBi (21 Novembre 2011)

La dernière utilisation du SuperDrive externe de mon MacBook Air aura été l'installation de Snow Leopard acheté en boîte : autant dire une autre époque. Mon dernier film de vacances édité via iDVD, je l'ai envoyé à ma famille via téléchargement d'image disque par MobileMe. Au dernier séminaire professionnel auquel j'ai assisté, j'ai reçu en cadeau 2 clés USB de 8Go chacune... Pour toutes ces raisons, j'ai finalement décidé de démonter le superdrive de mon iMac (G4 mais ça c'est une autre histoire) et de le remplacer par un SSD. Le graveur ira dans une baie externe FireWire achetée d'occase, au cas où. 
Par contre, à l'inverse j'ai installé un nouveau superdrive sur le G4 Cube qui me sert de serveur musical: j'achete ma musique sur CD, rippés en Apple Lossless, maintenant à grande vitesse.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Novembre 2011)

Je m'abstiens de tout commentaire concernant le SuperDrive, n'ayant toujours pas digéré la suppression des lecteurs de disquette sur le premier iMac.


----------



## jesopog (21 Novembre 2011)

Utilisation _occasionnelle mais néanmoins fort utile_ pour lire les DVD de mes petits-enfants sur notre lieu de vacances (pas de lecteur DVD de salon) ;

Plus d'utilisation du graveur depuis 2 ans environ.

Échanges éventuels de données (documents photos) par clé USB ;

Sauvegardes : 
&#8211; TimeMachine (DD ext. dédié - USB2) ;
&#8211; Clone (DD ext. - FW 400)
&#8211; "Petite Maison" (DDExt. - FW 800)


----------



## smdotu (21 Novembre 2011)

Vu d'une part l'utilisation de moins en moins fréquente d'un lecteur/graveur de DVD et le prix d'un graveur externe d'autre part (à partir de 29...) franchement, on s'en tape de l'avoir en interne si cela permet d'avoir une machine plus fine, plus légère et plus performante (SSD).
Son mon MBA 13'3, ça ne me manque pas du tout même si j'utilise un graveur externe de temps en temps...


----------



## wilhjelm76 (21 Novembre 2011)

Je pense honnêtement qu'on peut se contenter d'un lecteur externe qui pourrait être utilisé par plusieurs machines dans un foyer plutôt qu'un lecteur par machine, lequel est toujours sous-utilisé...

Actuellement, sur mon macbookpro, de même qu'avant avec mon macbook noir regretté, à part enregistrer de la musique, ou encore installer un jeu, je ne l'utilise pas. Et je n'ai même jamais rien gravé avec mon superdrive ^^


----------



## ziommm (21 Novembre 2011)

J'utilise le mien assez fréquemment. Encore hier j'ai regardé un DVD avec. (La vidéothèque près de chez moi met la clé sous la porte, 2.5/DVD  ).

Et puis je l'utilise beaucoup pour graver des CD, surtout pour mes proches. Je grave aussi toutes les iso de mes OS (je remet souvent des PC en état, il me faut donc des OS sur DVD pour le formatage).

J'utilise aussi mon SD pour les quelques jeux que j'achète (les lignes ADSL sont pas géniales dans ma région, je ne peux donc pas me permettre d'acheter mes jeux en dématérialisé, ou bien ça me prendrait 2 jours à télécharger).

Bref le mien, il me sert bien, et puis je préfère être paré à tout éventualité, plutôt que de devoir répondre "Ah ben non, je sais plus lire de CD ".


----------



## scaryfan (21 Novembre 2011)

Perso, je me sers du SuperDrive pour :
  - copier les CDs de la médiathèque dans iTunes   mais chut !!!
  - installer les applis Office 2011 (mais bon, je l'ai fait qu'une fois) 

Donc, le Superdrive me sert tous les samedis grosso modo... jusqu'à ce que j'ai pu pomper tous les CDs... 

Sinon, pour le prix, autant en avoir un en externe et le brancher en USB à chaque fois et mettre effectivement un SSD à la place du SuperDrive.

Mais bon, c'est clair que ce périphérique va disparaître... très bientôt je pense.
Imaginer la palce de gagner dans un MBP... pour la batterie ou pour réduire la place... et donc le poids, évidemment.


----------



## MarcMame (21 Novembre 2011)

Pour commencer, il est amusant de noter que les MacPro disposent encore aujourd'hui de 2 baies optiques alors même que l'on sent que son abandon est tout proche.... 
Il serait intéressant de connaitre la proportion d'utilisateurs de MacPro qui ont effectivement installés 2 lecteurs/graveurs optique.... Sans doute Apple espérait réellement à l'époque pouvoir supporter le Blu-Ray ?


Je trouve le rapprochement avec l'abandon de la disquette difficilement supportable.
En effet, la disquette à été avantageusement remplacée par les graveurs de CD puis de DVD, puis de DVD-DL mais qu'est ce qui remplace le graveur de DVD(-DL) ? 
Comment s'assurer de la conservation de nos archives ? 
Le cloud ?

Je n'ai aucune confiance dans la pérennité de mes archives personnelles en les confiant à un quelconque nuage, du moins pas encore.
D'une part cela a un cout, surtout lorsqu'on parle de pérenniser des dizaines, voir des centaines de Go.
D'autre part, nous ne disposons pas (tous) encore d'une voie montante (upload) suffisamment rapide pour que ce soit confortable.

Reste le disque externe dont le cout au Go a tellement baissé qu'il est une bonne alternative à la sauvegarde sur DVD, lente et peu fiable, seulement lorsqu'on perd les données d'un DVD, on perd relativement peu de données comparé à un disque externe qui refuse de fonctionner.

Même si je n'utilise presque plus le Superdrive, j'aurais encore quand même du mal à m'en passer totalement, ne serait-ce que pour ripper les DVD que j'achète (les enfants sont très forts pour ruiner en quelques jours un DVD tout neuf...), transférer mes CD dans iTunes en lossless, créer des DVD-vidéo des films familiaux et pouvoir en faire des copies.

Bref, le graveur n'est plus indispensable au quotidien mais je ne peux totalement m'en passer.
Encore quelques années sans doute, pour le moment c'est trop tôt.


----------



## harpo54 (21 Novembre 2011)

Nous avons un IMAC, 2 MB blanc, 2 MB pro dans notre société.
Il reste 2 superdrive qui fonctionnent correctement (par manque d'utilisation - ils doivent s'encrasser).
Bilan: achat d'un mini lecteur graveur de CD/DVD (à 30) utilisé que très occasionnellement.
Apple peut les retirer de ses machines pour gagner du poids !
Tout se fait maintenant par réseau !
C'est peut-être spécifique à notre utilisation professionnelle.


----------



## thedarkmind (21 Novembre 2011)

Je pensais attendre la prochaine génération de MBP pour renouveler le miens (MBP 15" 2,4 Ghz de mi-2007) mais la potentielle suppression du lecteur/graveur optique me fait réfléchir.

Sur mon MacPro 2009, j'utilise encore le lecteur pour installer les suites Final Cut Studio qui n'existent qu'en disque optique (je ne parle pas de Final Cut Pro X). Également pour faire une copie de DVD Vidéo en divx pour pouvoir regarder mes films dans les transports sans avoir à transporter les disques eux-mêmes (et encodés de bien meilleure qualité que ce qu'on peut trouver sur Internet).

Sur mon MBP 2007 j'utilise le lecteur optique pour convertir ma collection de CD en mp3, pour installer également la suite Final Cut Studio et les suites Adobe, toujours vendues en DVD.

De même, dans le cadre d'une utilisation professionnelle, un grand nombre de clients demandent encore une copie physique des vidéos qu'ils achètent. Là encore un graveur est toujours utile.


----------



## b-squared (21 Novembre 2011)

Je ne m'en servais deja plus sur mon mbp 15"... Sur mon mac mini il n'a tourné que pour regarder quelques dvd avant que je les récupère en dématérialiser... 
Depuis il n'a jamais tourné, si il n'était pas si compliquer à démonter ce mini je l'aurais deja remplacer par un ssd!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Novembre 2011)

Nous sommes équipés de 2 27", un power mac, 3 MBP thunderbolt (13",15",17"), 1 MBA mais aussi de quelques ipad, iphone, ipod et autres petites choses bien pratiques comme des bornes airport extreme et express par exemple (et aussi un lecteur ZIP ). 

Tout ça pour vous dire qu'on est blindés de matos et que finalement la question du super drive m'intéresse assez peu.


----------



## kyjaotkb (21 Novembre 2011)

J'ai un MB Air 2011, ma compagne aussi.
On utilise le lecteur/graveur ATA slim d'un ancien laptop Windows dans un boîtier USB sans marque (moins de 10 Eur sur Amazon ou eBay). ça marche parfaitement, alimenté en USB.

On s'en sert environ 1 fois/semaine, à la maison, pour numériser CD et DVD, accéder à des cours à distance en CD MP3, archiver des photos.

Et je préfère largement ça à un lecteur interne !

Donc pour 20 Eur max, compatible tous mac et PC, y'a pas photo, un lecteur externe c'est le top.

Et le superdrive à 80 Eur, même pas compatible avec un Mac non air ou mini, c'est vraiment l'achat le plus superflu qui soit ;-)


----------



## Monsieur Zitoune (21 Novembre 2011)

Depuis l'âge de 15 ans (j'en ai 47), je suis amateur &#8212; et gros acheteur &#8212; de musique et de cinéma, et d'une génération qui se prêtait religieusement les 33T, qui rêvait de se constituer une bibliothèque, une discothèque, une vidéothèque à domicile. J'ai acheté des quantités de livres, de disques vinyl, puis des quantités de CD, et même des CD-ROM culturels. Quand j'ai enfin eu mon premier graveur de CD (en externe avec le G3), j'ai reproduit avec les CD ce que je faisais avec les vinyls et les cassettes audio, pour les amis, pour la famille, pour moi : c'était magique et beaucoup mieux ! Ceux qui connaissent Rob, le héros de _High fidelity,_ savent de quoi je parle. Puis j'ai acheté des quantités de DVD, et là : rebelote, et accessoirement bye-bye les VHS ! Avec le Superdrive, c'était magique. Bien sûr, le SD du MacBook a assez rapidement rendu l'âme. Mais sur le G5, et maintenant sur l'iMac i5, j'ai encore absolument besoin du SD pour ripper ma discothèque dans iTunes et l'envoyer dans l'iPhone, pour copier les DVD à des fins personnelles et familiales (ceux que j'ai achetés neufs au prix fort, ceux qu'on m'a prêtés, ceux que j'emprunte à la bibliothèque). Bon, bientôt le nuage ; mais pas encore activé iCloud : quelque chose me retient encore avant de franchir le pas vers la dématérialisation totale. Amateurs de vinyls, nous passions des heures à manipuler les pochettes cartonnées des albums, dont les digipacks sont les lointains descendants (alors que les iTunes LP n'ont rien de sexy, je trouve). J'attends ma nouvelle Freebox, elle a bien un lecteur optique, que je sache : je la nourrirai de mes précieuses galettes, projetées sur l'écran noir de mes nuits blanches.
Bien sûr, le graveur externe remplirait le même usage. Je comprends les derniers messages postés.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (21 Novembre 2011)

Pour ma part, j'ai encore un superdrive dans mon MBU 2008. Je ne m'en sert quasiment plus. La dernière fois que j'ai eu à utiliser un lecteur optique, c'était pour ripper des CD empruntés à la bibliothèque. Et encore j'ai utilisé un lecteur de DVD externe car je le trouvais plus silencieux, et aussi parce que le superdrive a parfois du mal avec les CD de bibliothèque qui sont plus épais. 
J'ai une optibay en stock, elle n'attend plus que je fasse la manip d'installer un SSD dans le MBU. Dès que j'aurai le temps (et l'envie surtout ), je le ferai


----------



## Jec (21 Novembre 2011)

Etant graphiste, au job sur un mac pro je l'utilise plus pour lire des données livrées par les clients que pour envoyer des données. En moyenne, 1-2 CD/DVD gravés par semaine et 5 en lecture. 
En privé sur un mac book pro, quelques fois pour installation de programmes et divers. Mais surtout il y lâché après 2 ans... donc pour l'utilisation que j'en fais, j'ai trouvé un petit lecteur amovible.


----------



## 421 (21 Novembre 2011)

Depuis 10 ans je suis utilisateur d'un portable Apple : Powerbook Titanium 15" passage au Powerbook 17", retour au 15" avec la première série des MacBook Pro et à chaque fois, j'ai constaté que mon usage des disques amovibles diminuait et était de plus en plus contraignant.
A l'époque, j'ai numérisé tous mes CD, puis j'ai regardé quelques DVD, réinstallé mon OS puis plus rien... Sur 3 ans d'usage, c'est au moins 1 changement de superdrive par machine...
Aujourd'hui, mon usage a changé, plus domestique et moins professionnel, les performances sont au rendez-vous grâce aux SSD, la résolution de l'écran du MBA 13" est équivalente à celle de mon MBP 15", Divx, VOD, iTunes, Cloud...
Bref, je perds 2 pouces mais gagne 2 Kg et 4 heures d'autonomie. Cependant, j'acheterais probablement un lecteur externe... au cas où...


----------



## mac72 (21 Novembre 2011)

Depuis environ 3 ans j'achète mes musiques sur l'iTunes Store. Depuis 3 ans je n'achète plus de CD donc le lecteur Superdrive ne sert plus pour cette tâche qui est l'importation. La partie sauvegarde aussi ne se fait plus par DVD mais par le réseau, en effet Time Machine est déporté sur le NAS de la freebox, le clone se fait sur un disque dur externe.
Depuis quelques années les applications sont disponibles en téléchargement sur les sites web de l'éditeur. Depuis 2010 Apple propose d'acheter ses apps depuis le Mac App Store, une formidable aubaine pour supprimer les disques et faciliter la démarche. J'achète un nouveau Mac, je me logue et voilà, mes applications arrivent via le web. Plus besoin de changer de CD, de saisir de clé de série.

En 2008, Apple introduit le MacBook Air qui a ouvert la porte de sortie du Superdrive. En 2011 la porte s'est agrandie avec le Mac Mini qui a lui aussi dit adieu au Superdrive. On supprime ce composant donc de la place est gagnée. 

Personnellement j'utilise un MacBook Air donc le DVD je m'en fiche, je possède aussi un iMac et cet orifice sur le côté droit ne sert à rien selon moi. Je n'en ai plus l'utilité. Si l'on y pense bien on peut gagner de la place sur cette machine grâce au Superdrive.

Depuis toutes ces démarches de la part d'Apple et par mon vécu en tant que Mac user sans Superdrive je pense que l'usage du DVD est à mettre aux oubliettes.


----------



## j.pierron (21 Novembre 2011)

pratiquement plus utilisé
un DVD de démarrage pour flasher ma CG
j'aurais pu utiliser une clé USB


----------



## Glaudet (21 Novembre 2011)

Bien sûr que j'utilise le super-drive. Quand il fonctionne !
Il a rendu l'âme, comme pour beaucoup apparemment, sur mon iMac Alu de 2007 au bout de 3 ans.
Du coup, j'utilise un graveur externe.
Je l'utilisais surtout pour graver des CD audio, convertis de mes disques vinyles.


----------



## JO57155 (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 2 SuperDrive dans mon MacPro et achat d'un SuperDrive pour mon MacBook Air. Bien utile pour graver et conserver sa musique et ses photos (pas de piratage, rien que du légal).
Je suis contre tout stockage externe sur serveur.


----------



## worldlight (21 Novembre 2011)

j'utilise le superdrive tous les jours.
je suis musicien, ingénieur du son, et je grave des cdrw pour verifier mes mixes sur d'autres enceintes, puis je modifie, regrave, etc...
c'est donc un outil indispensable pour moi.
tous les appareils ne sont pas équipés de prise usb, ni de minijack.


----------



## Pihrra (21 Novembre 2011)

Je possède un MacBook Pro dont le Super Drive est en panne depuis maintenant 3 mois.
Au début, cela m'embêtait, mais force est de constater que depuis ces 3 mois, j'ai eu une seule occasion où l'absence de lecteur de CD m'a handicapé.
J'utilise essentiellement ma musique et mes films de manière dématérialisée.
J'utilise encore quelques logiciels et jeux que j'avais acheté en boite, mais j'ai toujours eu l'habitude de faire une copie de l'installeur dans mon disque dur externe, donc même si j'avais besoin pour une raison ou pour une autre de réinstaller ces logiciels, je n'ai plus besoin d'un lecteur de CD/DVD. Et maintenant je n'achète plus que des logiciels à télécharger sur le net.

Pour moi un lecteur optique n'est plus du tout indispensable.


----------



## Yanik (21 Novembre 2011)

Après le tout en un, voici le tout en plusieurs.Que le SuperDrive ne soit pas indispensable à certains sans doute suréquipé par ailleurs (air bidules entre autre) est une chose, qu'il soit utile souvent à d'autres en est une autre.
- sauvegarde des achats iTune (tient, tient, mais voici que se pointe iCloud).
-transfert des CD sur iTune : j'achete encore des CD (ou on m'en offre) et je n'est pas fini de transférer ma discothèque !
- lecture des DVD, en particulier en voyage ou en vacances.
- je grave mes montages vidéos  :  le lecteur de salon est encore bien pratique pour les lire, surtout pour ceux qui n'ont pas d'ordinateur ou qui veulent prserver la convivialité de la vision à plusieurs. Il est en plus très répandu.
- La solution YouTube empêche d'accompagner ses montages de la sonorisation de son choix pour des problèmes de droits. Libert&#279; de chois avec le DVD priv&#279;.
-Pour finir, je n'est pas envie de voir mon bureau (ou ma valise) encore plus encombré qu'il ne l'est.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h05 ----------

J'oubliais, mes sauvegardes photos


----------



## Néoto (21 Novembre 2011)

Mon superdrive me sert très régulièrement:

- Encodage de CD avec iTunes.
- Encodage de DVD avec Handbrake.
- Lecteur de DVD portable (Train, voiture,...) si je n'ai pas eu le temps de l'encoder.
- Jeux
- Installation de logiciels
- Gravure de DVD et de CD (Photo, vidéos, musique,...)

Maintenant, si Apple m'avait proposé un Macbook Air avec un superdrive externe en thunderbolt pour le même prix que mon Macbook Pro, je n'aurai évidemment pas hésiter vu mon utilisation à privilégier un Macbook Air. En attendant, les CD et les DVD sont loin d'être morts et si je n'avais pas de Superdrive, je pense que je piraterai beaucoup à la place.


----------



## JphD33 (21 Novembre 2011)

J'ai un superdrive sur mon MBP 13, dont je me sert rarement, mais quand je m'en sert, c'est indispensable. Exemples : copie de CD dans iTunes, MAJ de firmware pour mon SSD, envoi de dizaines de photo grand format à une copine, pas très férue de téléchargements par sites, changement de disque dur avec Carbon Copy Cloner, etc...Donc, merci de pas le supprimer. Sa disparition est une des causes de non-achat du Mac Mini, pour remplacer mon vieux PC Tour...Oui, on peut acheter un lecteur externe, mais je trouve que le Mac Mini est déjà assez cher comme ça !


----------



## tomahawkcochise (21 Novembre 2011)

Pour les iMac de bureau, je ne vois pas pourquoi le lecteur optique serait supprimÃ© : cela permet de lire des DVD ou de graver un cd ou DVD de temps en temps (trÃ¨s rarement Ã* vrai dire...). Par contre, concernant les portables,  je trouve que le lecteur optique est absolument inutile : si on veut faire une rÃ©-installation du systÃ¨me, on peut la faire beaucoup plus rapidement Ã* partir d'une partition de disque dur externe sur laquelle l'image disque du systÃ¨me aura Ã©tÃ© copiÃ©e... Le lecteur optiquE d'Apple, ne lisant pas les blu-Ray, est complÃ¨tement obsolÃ¨te et mÃ©rite d'Ãªtre remplacÃ© par un ssd en usine... De base donc


----------



## Membre supprimé 265201 (21 Novembre 2011)

Pour ma part, je n'ai utilisé le superdrive de mon MacBook late 2009 que pour lire des cd/dvd mais cela a du m'arriver moins de 10 fois depuis que je l'ai. Donc je ne serai pas embêté de voir le superdrive disparaitre des portables apple.


----------



## JLG47 (21 Novembre 2011)

De fait, je ne fait pas parti de ceux qui font chauffer le lecteur de galettes.
Depuis Lion qui n'a plus besoin de disque pour être chargé ou régénéré, il ne me sert plus que pour transférer ma musique.
Encore pourrai-je le faire depuis la FreeBox.
Quant aux film visionnés dans le train, le ripage est tellement simple et l'usage ensuite tellement moins gourmand en batterie que je l'ai adopté, d'autant que je peux ainsi voir du BlueRay.
Bref, un mac sans lecteur intégré ne serai pas vraiment un handicap pour moi.
Il reste que pour certains usages, un graveur n'est pas inutile. mais pourquoi pas en externe!
C'est probablement l'évolution prévue en sortant le lecteur dans un boitier externe pour placer un SSD dans l'espace libéré.


----------



## Porteli (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Effectivement, je suis certainement rétro avec mon Mac Pro, ses 4 DD SATA 7200 t/mn, leur capacité de totale de 6 To, ses 7 Mo de Ram et..., et ses 2 supers drives qui servent très souvent : gravure de CD, copie de CD pour capturer des musiques ou fonds sonores pour mes films, gravures de vidéos familiales pour les amis ou la famille après montage des films, sauvegardes de photos, de programmes etc.

Fidèle à Apple depuis 1982 et plus particulièrement au Mac depuis 1985, je ne vois aucune raison de rejeter un outil qui me convient parfaitement. Libre au autres de l'utiliser ou non.

Quel plaisir d'utiliser une machine d'une telle puissance et pratiquement sans aucun problème.

La rage de certain est pitoyable.

Bonne soirée et bien cordialement à tous.


----------



## kelFAI (21 Novembre 2011)

Bien le bonjour,

Mon retour d'expérience:
J'ai toujours aimé être à la pointe de l'innovation et de la technologie. Alors quand en 2008 j'avais un iMac 24 et sony vaio de la série SZ pour les connnaisseurs et que j'ai acquis un SSD intel j'ai compris. Je savais que le SSD serait le futur du stockage par contre problème de l'époque le prix exorbitant 400 les 80GO. 
Je me suis rendu compte en parrallèle que j'utilisais également de moins en moins mon lecteur graveur de DVD sur mon imac 24 ou sur mon portable VAIO. 

J'ai fais donc le choix récemment de me séparer du tout pour une nouvelle config rendu possible sur les derniers macbook air: un "gros SSD - 256" avec un gros écran (écran thunderbolt). Bon ok je suis un peu hors sujet mais je dois dire que la problématique CD DVD est quasi nulle. Depuis mon acquisition en aout j'ai eu l'occasion une fois de dire que le DVD me manquait pour voir un film. Le pb ne fue de courte durée en passant par un autre mac et le partage. 
Pour les pg -l'app store pour restaurer son ordi Time machine ou internet... vraiment plus obligatoire je trouve.

Pour ceux qui disent que le superdrive est encore indispensable pour les sauvegardes, moi je préfère la solution SSD interne + disque dur téra pour sauvegarde. Quand à l'échange des données une clé 8GO (taille du DVD double couche) coûte 10... 

Maintenant ca peut rester pratique dans certains cas mais dans mon utilisation c'est vraiment plus du tt indispensable.


----------



## macouille007 (21 Novembre 2011)

C'est vrais avec les Clé Usb et DD externe pour du MP3 et film moi meme je ne m'embête plus de trimballer les CD/DVD (c'est le cas de tt le monde !)

Mais voila je fait de la MAO (sur Ableton Live) et assez souvent il m'arrive d'extraire en .WAV des CD audio (chez moi, chez des potes...) !

Donc pour mon utilisation le Superdrive m'est encore nécessaire!
Après C'est vrais pk pas essayer un future MBA 15" i5/7 SSD avec lecteur externe, j'y pense 
_____
MacBook Pro 13" i5 (début 2011)


----------



## Aqme59 (21 Novembre 2011)

La seule utilité que j'ai du Superdrive, c'est de graver des cd pour mon autoradio....


----------



## maxetmac (21 Novembre 2011)

depuis quelques temps, effectivement plus beaucoup d'utilité du superdrive : film et musique en ligne+clé USB/et/carte SD....il reste le lecteur de salon relié à la TV.


----------



## DJ-Snowly (21 Novembre 2011)

Je possède un Macbook Pro 13"  et mon Superdrive ne m'a servi que 3 ou 4 fois pour graver des CD pour ma voiture... je m'en passerais sans soucis, je possède un graveur USB donc j'envisage de remplacer mon superdrive pour y mettre un SSD et booster tout ça.

Par contre je pense que dans les ordinateurs fix (iMac et Mac Pro), il faut que ça reste un plus. Je pense d'Apple devrait envisager de passer au Blu-ray aussi...


----------



## Saint-Hilaire (21 Novembre 2011)

Etant DJ, je suis amené à graver une bonne quantité de CD régulièrement. La suppression du SuperDrive serait préjudiciable pour l'ensemble des musiciens sur Mac je pense.

Cependant, je rejoins quelques autres commentaires sur le fait de proposer un SuperDrive externe mais pas non plus pour un prix exorbitant...


----------



## clem95 (21 Novembre 2011)

a mon avis le mec qui achette tout apple sans lecteur dvd sur aucune machine va etre emmerdé à un moment ou un autre, c'est pas parce que ca ne sert pas tous les jours que c'est inutile.
Concernant le mac mini je trouve que c'est une grosse connerie, le seul mac avec prise HDMI qui est pour beaucoup le HTPC par excellence amputé de son lecteur DVD. 
surtout que c'est une machine fixe sur laquelle on cherche pas à gagner 50g sur le poids ou reduire la talle de quelques milimetres. 
La seule raison que je vois c'est le marketing, pousser les gens à acheter leurs films sur itunes.


----------



## mac_gyver (21 Novembre 2011)

Je possède mon MacBook Blanc depuis janvier 2008.

Au début, je l'ai beaucoup utilisé pour monter mes vidéos avec iMovie et faire de superbes DVD avec iDVD. Mais il faut dire que c'était long (encodage des menus etc.) et les boîtes de DVD étaient plutôt encombrantes d'un point de vue stockage. J'ai beaucoup de films personnels et lorsque Western Digital a sorti son TV player, je l'ai acheté pour 90&#8364; et j'ai collé le vieux disque dur de mon MacBook (120 Go) que j'avais remplacé par un 320 Go 7200 tr/min et  j'ai stocké mes films sur le 120. Beaucoup plus simple à utiliser, lecture immédiate sans galette à insérer, plus de disque à graver, ni à acheter etc.

J'ai mis ma musique et mes photos dessus et depuis 2 ans, je n'ai gravé qu'un DVD pour un ami, mais jamais pour moi : plus de DVD vidéo, plus de CD de musique (vive le MP3, iTunes et l'iPhone !) En ce qui concerne mes vieux DVD d'Indiana Jones, Retour le Futur et autres sagas passionnantes,, je les ai rippés pour les mettre sur un NAS Synology relié en Ethernet à ma Freebox. Tous deux gèrent le protocole UPnP et du coup, je peux lire mes films sur ma TV via la Freebox et sur Mac / PC via le réseau en Wi-Fi ou Ethernet. J'ai commencé à mettre mes films personnels dessus histoire de tout centraliser sur un support + sauvegarde hebdo (il y a aussi des NAS RAID chez Synology, mais c'est plus cher)



A titre professionnel, j'ai un MacBook Pro depuis 2008 (et un Core i5 maintenant).

Je n'ai utilisé le SuperDrive qu'une paire de fois pour archiver des reportages sur DVD &#8230; pour des bonnes soeurs (on ne rigole pas). Sinon, j'ai un flux de production qui ressemble à celui que j'ai mis en place pour moi personnellement : je filme, je rapatrie les rushes sur Mac OS, je monte avec iMovie et après, j'uploade mes courts-métrages sur YouTube ou Facebook, je les stocke dans mon iPhone ou sur un disque dur relié à une TV &#8230; et bientôt sur un iPad 

En définitive, je n'ai plus besoin du SuperDrive, que ce soit à titre personnel ou professionnel. Mon futur MacBook sera sûrement un MacBook Air &#8230; ou bien un MacBook Pro plus fin sans SuperDrive avec un deuxième disque dur ou une vraie carte graphique !


----------



## Patrick.35 (21 Novembre 2011)

J'ai aussi remplacé le superdrive par un SSD M4 128 Go car je me sers quasiment jamais du graveur. Néanmoins, je l'ai installé dans un boitier adhoc signé OWC (comme le support de SSD).
Macbook pro 13.3" refurb début 2011 8Go 2.7GHz


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (21 Novembre 2011)

Je possÃ¨de un MacBook et un iMac (en plus d'un iPhone 4s et d'un iPad 2). Mais surtout je me sert de mon MacBook comme outil de travail. Ãtant photographe, j'emporte les images chez mes clients travaillÃ©es sur l'imac, Ã* l'aide de mon MacBook. Une fois les images prÃ©sentÃ©es, on fait parfois quelques retouches au grÃ¨s des clientes (je fais principalement du mariage). Une fois les retouche faites, je grave un DVD qui fait partir de mes livrables... Le SuperDrive est donc indispensable pour moi. Je ne le voit pas du tout fournir les fichiers sur une clef USB, ni encore moins par email (je livre plusieurs Go d'images Ã* chaque client...).

Je me sert aussi du superdrive pour l'archivage sur DVD (en plus d'un serveur Nas et de deux disque externes). Si Apple supprimait son lecteur, je serait dans l'obligation d'acheter un graveur externe, trÃ¨s peu pratique Ã* trimballer. C'est ce qui m'a arrÃªtÃ© lorsque j'ai envisagÃ© un MacBook air... C'est dommage car il est vraiment jolie, mais d'un point de vue fonctionnel le MacBook pro est plus adaptÃ© Ã* les besoins... Mais sans SuperDrive, je pense qu'il le serait nettement moins...


----------



## JeanPierre (21 Novembre 2011)

Indispensable pour réaliser des DVD d'après mes vidéos ou d'anciens films 8 et s8. Ou encore des diaporamas.


----------



## Yanik (21 Novembre 2011)

Certains d'entre nous suggèrent des solutions de remplacements du superdrive bien techniques pour les utilisateurs de base.
Continuons comme ça et nous assisterons à une Grande Segmentation : les utilisateurs lambda qui seront* conduits* à se contenter d'utiliser un ordinateur de façon basique (lecture des mails, surf sur internet) et les autres qui auront accès aux techniques sophistiquées (qui permettront de faire ce qu'on fait actuellement simplement aujourd'hui). Les premiers ne pourront plus faire de site internet (disparition d'iWeb), fabriquer leur DVD (disparition d'iDVD) pour la grand-mère, les seconds redeviendront les gardiens du temple, seuls détenteurs du savoir, comme au bon vieux temps d'avant les Mac. Pas bon tout ça...


----------



## loanrix (21 Novembre 2011)

Sur mon macbook pro ( 3 ans ), mon superdrive a lâché il y a 1 an et demi ( merci MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-868 ! ). J'ai du acheter un externe pour regarder des dvd et copier des cd. A part ça, aucune utilité. Tout est tellement plus facile à transporter avec une clé usb ou même directement en ligne.


----------



## SpaceVinc (21 Novembre 2011)

Heureux possesseur d'un MacBook Pro (13' mi-2009) en quête de performance, je me suis mis à étudier la solution optibay + SSD (présentée à l'époque dans des articles de macGé).
Seulement, je suis enseignant et j'utilise chaque jour ce qu'on appelle désormais les manuels numériques.
Les manuels numériques sont pour la plupart une sorte de PDF du manuel papier sans réel enrichissement du point de vue numérique. Pour des raisons qui m'échappent, mais qui ne sont que mercantiles, les éditeurs ajoutent et surajoutent des "protections' à ces manuels. Cela va de l'obligation de se servir du logiciel flash intégré pour lire le contenu du manuel (installé avec Adobe Air) à celle de devoir insérer le CD-ROM à chaque fois que l'on veut le consulter (je tiens à préciser que malgré tous mes efforts, je n'ai pas réussi à contourner cette protection) ...
Au-delà de l'aspect vraiment pas pratique de la chose (il faut changer de CD-Rom quand on passe à la leçon de maths des CP, puis remettre celui de français pour les CE1...), je suis obligé de me promener avec mes CD-ROM (c'est toujours moins lourd que les manuels papier ceci dit) et j'ai dû abandonner l'idée de l'optibay, à regret je dois le dire, car d'un point de vue personnel, et non professionnel, je n'utilise que très rarement (1/mois) le SuperDrive et donc pour cela un SD externe ferait l'affaire. Je me suis rabattu sur la solution SSD seul, en perdant de l'espace de stockage interne, mais au vu du gain de performance, je ne referai pas le chemin inverse.

En résumé, je pense qu'une gamme de MBP sans SuperDrive n'est pas une idée incongrue (à condition de toujours avoir un lecteur externe au catalogue), mais que les éditeurs de manuels scolaires (et plus généralement l'Éducation Nationale par ses directives) n'ont rien compris à l'apport du numérique... Mais ce dernier aspect est un peu hors sujet....


----------



## Invité (21 Novembre 2011)

N'ayant aucune confiance dans ces graveurs fourni par notre chère pomme, j'ai toujours acheté un graveur externe en plus.
Donc j'ai toujours un graveur SCSI fonctionnel pour mes vieux Mac, et un graveur FW/USB pour les nouveaux.
Je continue à utiliser le Dvd pour stocker mes archives, mes photos, mes MP3, et faire des Cd Audio pour les vieux auto-radio. (mes archives, mes photos, mes MP3 sont aussi sauvegardés en ligne et sur disques durs externes. Je suis parano et j'assume ! )
Bon, comme j'ai au moins 5 ou 6 graveur différents, je me fous un peu de savoir si mon prochain Mac en sera pourvu


----------



## inrainbows71 (21 Novembre 2011)

Perso, sur un MBPro 15", je m'en sers très rarement, bien envie moi aussi de le replacer par un ssd...


----------



## Dead head (21 Novembre 2011)

J'utilise régulièrement le SuperDrive, et ne voudrais surtout pas m'en passer.

Il me sert essentiellement à transférer mes CD de musique sur mon MacBook Pro, et, inversement, à graver sur CD des compilations de musique. Mon Mac étant un portable, ça m'embêterait beaucoup de devoir lui adjoindre un lecteur-graveur externe.

Si j'avais besoin d'acheter un nouveau Mac, la présence ou l'absence du SuperDrive interviendrait grandement dans mon choix.


----------



## Kaplan (21 Novembre 2011)

J'utilise régulièrement le Super Drive de mon MBP pour lire des dvd. Je serai bien embêté sans !


----------



## pocketalex (21 Novembre 2011)

Macbook Pro 13" 2011 acheté dès sa sortie

2 semaine après j'ai viré le lecteur optique qui très sincèrement, est devenu aussi utile en 2011 que le lecteur de disquette en 2001.

Il existe des système de baies pour loger un SSD (plutôt qu'un disque dur classique qui sera bien mieux dans le logement prévu à cet effet, avec des patins enti-vibration), j'ai mis un Intel X25 de 80Go, et j'ai cloné l'OS dessus à l'aide de CCC

J'ai remplacé le disque fourni par un modèle 7200 trs/min de 500 Go

J'ai ainsi le meilleur des deux mondes : OS + applis sur un SSD relativement rapide (200 Mo/s en lecture, un peu moins de 100Mo/s en écriture), et 500 Go d'espace en disque classique pour travailler

Je désespère qu'Apple et les autres marques suppriment enfin ce périphérique de toutes leur gammes, même les fixes.
Avec la généralisation du haut débit, et l'arrivée du très haut débit (fibre, cable), qui utilise encore des galettes en plastique pour lire un film ou backuper des datas ?


----------



## JLD_77 (21 Novembre 2011)

J'aimerais bien cette solution. En effet, cela pourrait permettre de supprimer le SuperDrive de tous les Macs -c'est déjà d'ailleurs le cas du Mac Mini- et de toujours avoir sous la main, pour n'importe quel Mac à proximité, l'accès à un lecteur sans avoir un ordo à démarrer pour partager le SuperDrive.

Si je pousse :

ce SuperDrive wifi direct pourrait aussi lire les Blu-Ray pouvant transformer le Mac Mini en véritable Mediacenter voir l'AppleTV ?
permettre aux MBP 13, 15 & 17 de voir leur poids et épaisseur diminuer un peu, de loger un SSD ET un disque dur classique (le MacBook Air restant l'ultraportable).


----------



## anonym561 (21 Novembre 2011)

Sur mon précédent iMac de 2007, panne du Superdrive pourtant très rarement utilisé.
Changement du Superdrive mais toujours pas OK, en fait c'était la nappe qui était HS.

Depuis 2010 nouvel iMac 27, en septembre 2011 suppression du Superdrive pour le remplacer par un SSD.  

J'ai placé le Superdrive dans un boitier à 15 Euros acheté sur Ebay.

Pour moi le Superdrive dans une machine est source de problème, et pas d'une grande utilité.


----------



## fanjoe (21 Novembre 2011)

Comme beaucoup, j'avais pas mal de problèmes avec le SuperDrive de mon MBP Unibody 15" fin 2008.
Je l'ai remplacé par un SSD et ai mis un HD hybride. Depuis, mon Mac a retrouvé une nouvelle jeunesse.
J'ai gardé un lecteur DVD externe en USB au cas où...
J'utilise ce dernier 1 ou 2 fois par an tout au plus.
Toute ma musique est numérique et je n'achète plus de CDs.


----------



## levincefr (21 Novembre 2011)

Cela fait quelques années que je ne me sers plus de supports CD/DVD/BD/ETC/

Je n'en veux plus car ils ne sont pas fiables. Je vis en Guadeloupe et le soleil et la chaleur à vite raison des cd de la voiture. Du coup, j'ai dématérialisé ma musique que j'ai placé sur un iPod Classic qui contient près de 65GO de musique. Ca prend pas de place, j'ai toute la musique à disposition, je crée des playlists et en avant Guinguamp.

Je ne me vois plus acheter de logiciels en version boite. Je passe par le MAS et pour ceux absents du MAS, par le site de l'éditeur.

Pour les films, je passe par la vod, j'en télécharge parfois, je ne pourrais plus acheter un film sur un support physique. Trop de place pour rien si ce n'est pour meubler une bibliothèque. Hideuse solution s'il en est.

Au boulot, je travaille sur PC (Education Nationale). L'autre jour, on m'a fourni un fichier sur une disquette 3"1/2. Impossible de lire le contenu de la disquette. J'ai trouvé ça très con comme solution mais faut dire que l'éducation nationale, c'est pas un repère de lumière en informatique.

Aujourd'hui, avec les réseaux Wi-fi, le cloud, la fibre optique, les débits sont suffisant pour faire transiter des films en hd et toutes autres données. Il faut donc arrêter d'acheter des cd, des dvd, des brd et passer au réseau. C'est tellement plus pratique et tellement mieux pour l'environnement.


----------



## Hasgarn (21 Novembre 2011)

J'ai retiré mon graveur et l'a passé à l'extérieur.
Franchement, un 2e disque dur dans le portable, c'est un vrai bonheur. Du stockage, une autonomie pas vraiment amputée. 

Bref, pas le moindre regret.

Le CD/DVD/Disc, c'est définitivement utile de manière sédentaire. Aujourd'hui, qui n'a pas sa clé USB


----------



## DrFatalis (21 Novembre 2011)

Sur mon imac, le SD me sert pour lire les dvd. Parce que j'ai quelques dvd, et que c'est agréable. Et que mes documentaires anglais sur les bosons de Higgs, ou la vie à l'Hadéen, ce n'est pas demain la veille que je vais les trouver sur itune ! 

De même, graver un disque de mp3 pour la voiture est agréable (vu que le volume limité des ipods cause un problème pour mon système audio, et qu'en plus ils ne sont pas aussi intégrés au système auto que la monte d'origine)

De plus, j'ai encore plein de logiciels fournis sur disque, et même si l'apps store est intéressant, ce peut être encore utile d'en disposer.

Par contre, sur une machine mobile, cela ne me manque pas (je fonctionne avec un MBA genération 1 qui est en train de passer la main à un ipad2). En parti parce qu'un dvd peut être ripper sur l'imac avec handbrake, puis transféré sur MBA/ipad. Si Apple abandonnait totalement le SD, je serais  fort déçu... d'autant que, bien entendu, les tarifs ne tiendraient pas compte de ce composant en moins! Et devoir racheter un périphérique "fil à la patte", dommage vu la philosophie de l'imac!


----------



## L0u1s (21 Novembre 2011)

Depuis que j'ai des ordinateurs je me suis toujours très peu servit des lecteur optique et actuellement encore moins.Aujourd'hui je ne me sert plus du tout du SuperDrive et je n'en ai aucune utilité, si ce n'est qu'il me prends de la place et ajoute du poids. Comme pour les disquettes il faut évoluer et passer au USB ou thunderbolt et dire adieu au CD/DVD.
L'évolution est en marche !


----------



## Macinlove (21 Novembre 2011)

Superdrive : totalement indispensable dans au moins trois cas : 

1) En PAO, il arrive encore et toujours qu'on échange des fichiers de travail volumineux via DVD. Genre 50 PSD de 400 MB chacun... (actuellement personne n'est assez maso pour essayer d'uploader ce genre de volume)

2) Archiver des travaux : j'ai beau avoir 5 gros disques durs externes, une copie supplémentaire sur DVD c'est la tranquilité d'esprit  (j'ai un LaCie2bigQuadra en système Raid qui m'a bousillé ses deux disques au début de l'année !) 

3) En déplacement lorsque je suis à l'hotel ou en vacances : me faire une soirée DVD 
Déjà que ces empaffés chez Apple n'ont pas le Blue Ray, ce qui limite les choix de nouveautés :mouais:

Et je me ballade pas avec un MBP 15" pour en plus trimballer un lecteur superdrive !


----------



## gavroche91 (21 Novembre 2011)

1- je lis beaucoup de dvd, et pour le dématérialisé, c'est niet tant que le haut débit ne sera pas vraiment généralisé (mon free en banlieue parisienne en bout de ligne plafonne à 2Mo)
2- je grave des cd compils perso pour l'autoradio (pas d'usb pour l'instant)
3- je suis instit et je grave chaque année le dvd bilan des activités réalisées en classe.
4- un boîtier de superdrive externe ferait encore un peu plus d'encombrement sur le bureau.
5- sans prétendre rivaliser avec le mba, un mbp plus fin peut aussi se concevoir avec superdrive, non ?

Quant à la référence au lecteur de disquette et à l'argument du progrès en marche: quand j'ai acheté mon premier imac (g3 bleu dv), c'était pas mal de jouer le mec à la pointe avec le seul superdrive sur la machine, mais en attendant que les disquettes disparaissent réellement, j'ai été gêné plus d'une fois. Le progrès oui, quand il est réellement là.


----------



## toniof (21 Novembre 2011)

ça fait un sacré bout de temps que je n'utilise plus le Superdrive de mon MBP.
J'avais à l'origine un MBP 15" C2D 2,16 (tout premier C2D) j'ai rapidement viré le graveur, remplacé par le DD à plateaux d'origine puis j'ai mis un SSD Crucial à la place.
J'ai légué cet ordinateur à ma femme tout en gardant le SSD (elle n'a pas les mêmes besoins )
puis j'ai investi dans un MBP Core i7 Mid 2011...Et là, rebelote : Graveur viré, remplacé par un DD 500Go puis mon fameux SSD en disque principal...Que du bonheur.
Puis maintenant que MacWay Propose un boitier dédié, il n'y a plus aucun intérêt.
J'ai un MacMini dans le salon qui sert de média center et je garderai le lecteur DVD quoi qu'il arrive pour lire ma collection de DVD (non compressés).
J'ai aussi un Mac Pro qui est en place chez un client : le graveur ne sert à rien.

La seule utilité que je lui trouve est donc de pouvoir lire mes dvd dans le salon./

Vivement les MBP ultra fins dépouillés de ces trucs Has Been et l'essor des disques SSD en 5mm d'épaisseur...


----------



## greg64 (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous !
Personnellement, je ne me sers que très très rarement du superdrive, pour graver un cd de musique afin de l'écouter en voiture. je pense bien que c'est l'unique usage que j'en fait !!

Donc pour moi, sa suppression sur mon mac (j'ai un MBP 13" 2011) ne changerait rien, car comme je l'ai lu plus haut on peut le plus souvent contourner cette limitation. De plus, si cela permettait un changement de design (plus fin) ce serait vraiment top !


----------



## Damze (21 Novembre 2011)

J'utilise assez rarement mon SuperDrive sur mon iMac. En gros, uniquement pour graver le CD MP3 de la voiture et pour les installations d'OS (Windows 7) et très rarement pour les films.


----------



## bercher (21 Novembre 2011)

Je vais prendre un peu totale monde à contre-pied!

Le superdrive m'est indispensable! Je travaille dans deux établissements hospitaliers distants et différents (un  hôpital et une clinique), et les scanners ou les IRM ne sont apportés par les patients que sous la forme de CD. Les "timbres-postes" tirés sur papiers sont illisibles et l'image grand format sur l'écran permet de bien expliquer les pathologies à mes patients. 

Le réseau d'image n'est pas encore universel, encore trop de problème de confidentialité!

j'ai déjà essayé pendant 1 an le MBA + super drive; Ce nest pas le plus pratique, loin de là, surtout au bloc. 

Pour le moment, et dans cette utilisation quotidienne très spécifique, le SD est loin d'être mort !

Bonne soirée!


----------



## flodal (22 Novembre 2011)

bonjour,
pour moi le superdrive est indispensable. Je regrette même vivement qu'Apple n'ait jamais intégré le lecteur/graveur Blu-ray.
Mon usage ? 
- archivage et stockage dans des dossiers (papier)
- lecture CD audio et import
- gravure de fichiers sons et vidéo

Etant ingénieur du son, l'usage d'un superdrive est indispensable à titre personnel et professionnel.


----------



## dipching (22 Novembre 2011)

Musicien amateur, j'imagine mal l'absence d'un lecteur optique. Je grave les CDs de ma propre musique pour les diffuser et je prends un grand plaisir à réaliser les indispensables pochettes qui les accompagnent. De plus je regrette l'absence de compatibilité LightScribe qui m'oblige à utiliser en plus un lecteur externe à ce format. Le CD ne disparaîtra pas de si tôt quoi qu'on en dise. Mes filles utilisent beaucoup leur lecteur optique dans leurs études.
Il est également clair que le seules sauvegardes durables de données sont sur CD/DVD, le reste c'est du vent.


----------



## XAV31 (22 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Si les loueurs de vidéo, les médiathèques et les achats de vidéos en ligne (films, données professionnelles, etc.) changeaient de supports, alors je trouverais intéressant de supprimer cette mécanique pour aller vers autre chose.
Pour y être régulièrement et alternativement confronté (ville/campagne), on oublie souvent que tout le monde n'habite pas en ville avec un bon débit. Le support matériel reste parfois la seule alternative pour échanger des données conséquentes.


----------



## lechneric (22 Novembre 2011)

Je viens de graver mon 2e CD depuis 3 ans et j'ai du lire 4 DVD dans la même période.
De plus le lecteur interne de l'iMac 27" est à chier (Optiarc)  
J'ai un K06 en externe qui fonctionne 10x mieux
Donc pour il est totalement inutile


----------



## Télémac (22 Novembre 2011)

Salut

Je suis de cette génération qui reste favorable et ceci pour différentes raison évoquées ci -dessus  à la présence d'un graveur pour me permettre un stockage sur un média physique chez moi et le partage de mes créations personnelles photos et vidéo.

Autant la suppression de la disquette a pu être appréhendé facilement car  remplacé par un autre support physique, autant la suppression d'un  graveur de média physique en faveur de solution dématérialisée qui sera la suite logique je suis *fermement *opposé .

Je vais aller au devant de la simple question de la présence physique ou non en abordant les questions annexes à la disparition du graveur.

Nous savons bien que la tendance de réflexion  des fabricants/développeurs va vers le sens de la  dématérialisation tant pour nos espaces de stockages que pour les applications et plus rien sur nos ordinateurs : de facto suppression de toute possibilité de créer des médias physiques y compris le graveur de DVD.

Aussi mon opposition  trouve sa genèse dans les principes démocratiques, sociaux et "technico financiers" .

1) approche démocratique:
- Je peux admettre que le stockage dans des espaces comme iCloud peuvent être pratique car selon ou je me trouve j'ai accès à mes informations mais à long terme je  ne souhaite pas devenir  l'otage de tel ou tel opérateur qui peut changer et surtout se multiplier selon mes besoins et selon l'appli ou la prestation utilisée et il ne  sera pas à exclure que je devrais avoir plusieurs opérateurs dématérialisés.

- je ne souhaite pas que des fichiers concernant ma vie privée se promènent sur des serveurs hors de chez moi en sachant que la réglementation sur la protection de ma vie privée change d'un Pays à un autre selon ou va se trouver mon hébergeur prestataire.

- si à terme plus aucun support physique existerait, en me liant par obligation "technique" à tel ou tel prestataire, le droit à mon libre arbitrage en serait  affecté une fois de plus  par des mesures "économique "qui ne trouvent leurs intérêt que pour les prestataires.

2) Social:
-La future multiplicité d'opérateur d'espace  et des applications dématérialisés, aura à terme une incidence non négligeable financièrement pour les personnes moins favorisées. La fracture informatique va se creuser ainsi que l'inégalité des connaissances.
- moins d'appareils à réparer,  à installer à produire, à entretenir =  moins d'emplois.

3) approche technico financier: 
Nous savons tous que pour se connecter sur ces espaces, il faut un appareil plus une liaison réseau. Je prends deux trois exemples qui nous ont empêché d'accéder à nos fichiers stockés sur ces espaces dématérialisés : 

-une chambre d'hôtel ou pour se connecter il faut payer l'accès au réseau ( et vlan je dois payer pour récupérer mes fichiers et la facture est salée pour télécharger mes propres fichiers et travailler dessus) .
-  Montrer les photos ou la vidéo des vacances du petit dernier au grand parent qui n'ont pas d'accès internet,  
- vouloir faire une présentation en entreprise  mais ne faisant pas partie de l'entreprise, je n'ai pas accès au réseau et je ne suis pas autorisé à installer l'application spéciale que j'utilise sur leur machine pour faire ma présentation avec en plus le risque que cette application n'existe pas sur PC car je suis sur mac.

Certes j'ai brossé un tableau pessimiste en poussant les arguments à la limite, mais j'ai tenté une projection dépassant le cadre de la simple question de la suppression d'un graveur et tenter d'aller  sur le terrain de la vision à plus long terme.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Novembre 2011)

Sinon il y a des disques durs externes.


----------



## kman (22 Novembre 2011)

Le superdrive a eu deux utilités pour moi durant ces 2 dernières années :
1- numériser les cd audio que je m'achète régulièrement, pour une écoute sur iTunes et iPhone (99%).
2- installer Lion (1%).

C'est  tout, donc je pense effectivement qu'il n'est pas indispensable qu'il  soit intégré à mon macbook pro, avoir un lecteur externe serait plus  judicieux...


----------



## sinbad21 (22 Novembre 2011)

Viré le superdrive de mon MBP 2008 il y a un an, j'ai mis le DD d'origine à la place et un SSD à la place du DD.

Acheté un lecteur graveur externe pour le cas où, mais je ne m'en sers quasiment pas. Plus ça va plus je passe au tout numérique, y compris pour les livres. Plus de papier plus de cd ni de dvd, quel gain de place.


----------



## clemens94 (22 Novembre 2011)

J'ai un iMac de 2006 dont je me sert comme ordinateur principal, mais je me sert très très peu du SuperDrive. A vrai dire quasiment jamais. La dernière fois que je m'en suis servit c'est certainement pour installer Snow Leopard. Je réfléchis d'ailleurs à le remplacer par un petit SSD pour y loger le système et les apps principales (navigateur, Creative Suite, Pack Office...) afin de redonner une seconde vie au Core 2 Duo qui commence à se faire vieux.
Un iMac 27" i3 trône aussi dans le salon familial. Il est utiliser pour l'usage parental (Mail, un peu d'Office) et surtout comme remplaçant du téléviseur (TV avec EyeTV, et pas mal de DVD) - d'où le grand écran et le "petit" processeur. Dans ce cas là, le SuperDrive est carrément indispensable. Au moins jusqu'attends que les petites soeurs soient trop grandes pour les Petit Ours Brun de la médiathèque locale.


----------



## Guillaume B (22 Novembre 2011)

Oui, il m'est très utile, je l'utilise régulièrement pour 
télécharger mes photos.
Vieux pro de la photos, j'ai numérisé et transféré le tout
sur CD/DVD ça me prend un appareil pour les lire
je trouve ça indispensable.
Qu'on le garde et qu'il soit de meilleur qualité et plus rapide.

Guillaume B.


----------



## Guillaume B (22 Novembre 2011)

Oui, il m'est très utile, je l'utilise régulièrement pour 
télécharger mes photos.
Vieux pro de la photos, j'ai numérisé et transféré le tout
sur CD/DVD ça me prend un appareil pour les lire
je trouve ça indispensable.
Qu'on le garde et qu'il soit de meilleur qualité et plus rapide.

Guillaume B.


----------



## franpasc (22 Novembre 2011)

ia orana, bonjour,

ça fait très longtemps que je n'ai plus utilisé le superdrive...
d'ailleurs, je viens de changer mon MBP avec le lion dedans 
et il ne me semble pas avoir vu de DVD dans la petite pochette noire...
bonne journée à tous


----------



## iluro_64 (22 Novembre 2011)

10229002 a dit:
			
		

> ia orana, bonjour,
> 
> ça fait très longtemps que je n'ai plus utilisé le superdrive...
> d'ailleurs, je viens de changer mon MBP avec le lion dedans
> ...



Et pour cause


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Novembre 2011)

J'utilise beaucoup le lecteur de DVD. C'est dans cette seule fonction de lecture qu'il m'est utile (je ne grave presque jamais et sauvegrade sur disque dur externe). Mais si sa disparition est le prix à payer pour avoir des machines beaucoup plus fines et plus légères (et un élément mécanique fragile en moins...), Je ne pleurerai pas et m'achèterai un lecteur/graveur externe. C'est une évolution qui ne m'effraie pas.


----------



## Morris83 (22 Novembre 2011)

Perso mon Superdrive est mort depuis bien longtemps (MacBook Blanc 13" 2007) Pas grave je fais tout en USB, de toute façon il ne supportais pas le DL donc peu pratique pour certaines manips... Au pire j'ai un LG portable Multi Drive qui fonctionne très bien sous 10.7. En tout cas le Superdrive ne me manque pas. :rateau:


----------



## brbc (22 Novembre 2011)

Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de stocker des centaines de CD alors que les disques dures offrent des Go moins cher et beaucoup moins encombrant.
De plus je ne compte plus les CD devenus illisibles avec le temps, même s'ils n'ont pas été utilisés.
Enfin, c'est beaucoup plus pratique de faire des recherches sur un disque dure que dans un placard.

Pour ce qui est du transfert de données, il y a internet, les clés USB et les disques dures externes.

Un lecteur CD a un coût de fabrication, il prend de la place, c'est lent.

Je dit OUI a un vieux lecteur/graveur planqué dans un boiter externe, lui même planqué dans un placard pour les utilisations occasionnelles.

Enfin, 2 disques dures redondants (pour les sauvegardes) valent toujours mieux que les CD/DVD et autres encombrements du genre.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Novembre 2011)

Euh, non moi je trouve qu'il est utile encore pour graver des cd pour la voiture par exemple.
c'est en fait le seul usage que je lui trouve encore.
si la prochaine voiture a un port pour une clé usb sur l'autoradio, alors surement, adieux lecteur optique. 
Mais je pense qu'apple pourrait pour commencer proposer l'option avec ou sans, sur les imac ou les portables.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2011)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Euh, non moi je trouve qu'il est utile encore pour graver des cd pour la voiture par exemple.
> c'est en fait le seul usage que je lui trouve encore.
> si la prochaine voiture a un port pour une clé usb sur l'autoradio, alors surement, adieux lecteur optique.
> Mais je pense qu'apple pourrait pour commencer proposer l'option avec ou sans, sur les imac ou les portables.



C'est vrai qu'avec un port USB dans la voiture, ou le WIFI on peut se passer de graveur de CD/DVD  l'Iphone prendra le relais


----------



## jcfaggia (23 Novembre 2011)

Ben voila un fil intéressant et inépuisable tant les utilisateurs sont différents.

Il est vrai que l'on rechigne à changer ses habitudes, mais c'est vrai qu'il est certain qu'il faut faire disparaître de nos machines tout ce qui tourne, gratte , bobine  prend de la place. et fait du bruit
J'appartiens à une génération qui a connu et dépanné l'electronique à lampes, avec les potentiomètres crachouillants, les interrupteurs à galettes ( rotatifs ou poussoirs) et leurs  capricieux contacts , les condensateurs variables à lames, véritables pièges à poussières.

Il es évident que la plupart des ennuis que nous rencontrons sur nos machines actuelles sont d'origine mécanique,  vestiges du passé , et que tout ce qui va dans le sens de la suppression de ces éléments va dans le bon sens.
Ceci dit, pour revenir au sujet, l'utilité du SD dans un ordi dépend étroitement de l'usage que l'on fait de sa machine. Si l'on peut envisager sa suppression pure et simple dans les portables (c'est la majorité des avis exprimés), sa présence dans une machine de bureau me semble justifiée, l'encombrement et le coût ne me paraissant pas un obstacle à son maintien.
J'ai une grosse utilisation Audio, Photo et Vidéo, albums, diaporamas, montages vidéo HD, et  je stocke tout sur un DD Multimédia, ce qui m'évite de fastidieuses manipulations pour accéder à mes documents. De plus, j'accède à la qualité HD sans me prendre la tête avec la gravure en Blu Ray dont l'avenir nous dira s'il en a vraiment un (d'avenir).

Il n'en demeure pas moins que je grave quelques CD audio pour mes autoradios et quelques DVD pour ceux qui veulent voir mes films et qui n'ont pas d'ordi, car il faut tenir compte du fait que tout le monde n'a pas encore son écran plat, et que, même dans ce cas, la lecture des vidéos sur clés USB n'est pas assurée sur tous les téléviseurs, même récents.
Le lecteur de salon, malgré ses faiblesses,  est largement répandu et un DVD sera toujours lu par tous.
Par ailleurs,  le parallèle avec le lecteur de disquette est totalement fantaisiste : a-t-on jamais vu de lecteur de disquettes de salon pour visionner sur sa TV ??? Soyons sérieux...

La disparition des supports CD/DVD doit intervenir progressivement en parallèle avec la généralisation et la baisse de prix des supports Flash, y compris les disques durs mécaniques qui restent le vrai point faible de nos machines.

Pour les 3/4 années à venir, le maintien du SD en option sur les machines de bureau me semble une solution raisonnable en attendant l'aboutissement des évolutions en cours.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (23 Novembre 2011)

je n'utilise mon superdrive que de manière ponctuelle, et jamais en situation de mobilité, c'est utile pour dupliquer un dossier lourd, pour graver un CD pour l'autoradio ou pour installer un logiciel


----------



## Damouloutch (23 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Utilisé que pour la restauration du système à cause d'un plantage, utilisation indispensable. Sinon, jamais utilisé.


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Novembre 2011)

Totalement inutile pour ma part sur les portables, déjà parce que il est possible d'en avoir un externe et en cas de besoin rien ne m&#8217;empêche de passer par un ordinateur fixe. Et pour la restauration ou autre les clefs USB ...

En plus d'être un boulet il n'est pas très performant.


----------



## Candyce (24 Novembre 2011)

Sur MBA depuis 6 mois, je n'ai eu besoin d'un superdrive qu'une seule fois et j'ai utilisé celui de l'iMac de mon copain grâce au disque distant; donc quasi inutile pour ma part


----------



## JPTK (24 Novembre 2011)

Quand j'ai acheté mon imac orange ppc 333 mhz y a déjà quelques années, y avait plus de lecteurs de disquettes et pourtant ça s'utilisait encore pas mal, y avait pas encore de clé usb. Pourtant très rapidement le lecteur est resté dans son tiroir, il en sera de même pour les lecteur/graveur DVD je pense. Là le superdrive de mon mini est mort, j'ai acheté un lecteur/graveur externe auto alimenté en USB pour 39 , il est parfait et si je me prends le nouveau mini bah le superdrive me manquera pas. Par contre je serai bien content de pouvoir installer un 2e DD dedans.


----------



## Jofurei (24 Novembre 2011)

Au final, la qualité du SuperDrive étant médiocre (1 an de vie pour le mien), un SSD à la place c'est pas mal, mais pouvoir lire un DVD ou un CD avec son portable, ça n'a pas de prix.
La dématérialisation se faisant, il est anoncé par tous le monde que le SuperDrive c'est en option ou avec une grosse bécane (iMac, MacPro ou MacBookPro).


----------



## iluro_64 (24 Novembre 2011)

Jofurei a dit:


> Au final, la qualité du SuperDrive étant médiocre (1 an de vie pour le mien), un SSD à la place c'est pas mal, mais pouvoir lire un DVD ou un CD avec son portable, ça n'a pas de prix.
> La dématérialisation se faisant, il est anoncé par tous le monde que le SuperDrive c'est en option ou avec une grosse bécane (iMac, MacPro ou MacBookPro).



Le SuperDrive de mon iMac est dans sa quatrième année. Il est toujours fidèle au poste à raison de 4 à 6 gravures chaque mois en moyenne.


----------



## MacLucas (24 Novembre 2011)

Depuis que j'ai mon MacBook (Octobre 2007), je n'ai gravé qu'un seul DVD, gravé que quelques CD. 
Cependant, je m'en sers tous les jours pour écouter de la musique, car j'écoute énormément de CD Audio. 
Si je devais changer d'ordinateur, ce serait pour un MacBook Pro, car je ne trouve pas très pratique le fait de se balader avec un lecteur externe, qui ferait perdre un port USB à l'usage (par exemple).


----------



## nato.k (24 Novembre 2011)

salut à tous! 
J'ai un gros problème sur mon imac. Ma petite fille a activé quelque chose et du coup, la fenêtre principale est décalé à droite, avec une grosse bande noir à gauche. sur la fenêtre tout a zoomé. Du coup tout est décalé. J'arrive à rendre l'alphabet plus petit en lisant, mais la fenêtre reste toujours énorme est décalé. Quelqu'un sait que dois-je faire?


----------



## macinside (24 Novembre 2011)

nato.k a dit:


> salut à tous!
> J'ai un gros problème sur mon imac. Ma petite fille a activé quelque chose et du coup, la fenêtre principale est décalé à droite, avec une grosse bande noir à gauche. sur la fenêtre tout a zoomé. Du coup tout est décalé. J'arrive à rendre l'alphabet plus petit en lisant, mais la fenêtre reste toujours énorme est décalé. Quelqu'un sait que dois-je faire?



posté dans le bon sujet ou faire une recherche ?


----------



## Scalounet (25 Novembre 2011)

Tout comme beaucoup, je n&#8217;utilise que très occasionnellement le superdrive de mon MB (vive le dd  multimédia), de la a dire qu&#8217;il m&#8217;est inutile je n&#8217;irais pas jusque là, car je n&#8217;ai pas envie de brancher en parallèle un graveur ou lecteur au cas ou !!

Mais s&#8217;ils décident de mettre un port hdmi a la place je signe tout de suite !


----------



## pgoninet (26 Novembre 2011)

innocente a dit:


> *Êtes-vous prêts à tirer un trait sur le SuperDrive à l'intérieur de votre Mac ? C'est l'objet de cet appel à témoins*. L'idée qu'Apple fera subir aux lecteurs/graveurs de CD/DVD le même sort qu'à ses disquettes revient régulièrement au fil des rumeurs sur les prochaines générations de machines. Cet organe a déjà disparu des Mac mini et les Air ne l'ont jamais connu.
> 
> A la maison, tout est numérique, je possède l'Apple TV, et je ne grave plus rien.


----------



## iluro_64 (26 Novembre 2011)

pgoninet a dit:


> innocente a dit:
> 
> 
> > *Êtes-vous prêts à tirer un trait sur le SuperDrive à l'intérieur de votre Mac ? C'est l'objet de cet appel à témoins*. L'idée qu'Apple fera subir aux lecteurs/graveurs de CD/DVD le même sort qu'à ses disquettes revient régulièrement au fil des rumeurs sur les prochaines générations de machines. Cet organe a déjà disparu des Mac mini et les Air ne l'ont jamais connu.
> ...


----------



## Toximityx (26 Novembre 2011)

*--------------------

Bonjour et merci à tous,

L'article est en ligne : Témoignages : de l'utilité du SuperDrive chez nos lecteurs


​

Merci encore pour vos témoignages*


----------



## dominic33 (28 Novembre 2011)

bonsoir à tous
Pour moi, le superdrive n est pas indispensable.
Pour cette raison, dans mon macbook pro, j'ai enlevé le superdrive pour rajouter un deuxième disque dur.
2x 500 / 7200tmn en raid
en attendant de mettre un SSD à la place d'un des disques dur
Ma priorité aujourd'hui est la capacité/rapidité
Car j'ai un gros besoin espace (env 10To) et ras le bol des disques durs externes qui lâchent.
Toutes marques confondues, j'ai tt essayé.
 bcp moins de soucis avec les internes

Au pire, un superdrive externe USB à 40


----------



## carvi84 (28 Novembre 2011)

bonsoir à tous, 
si certains pensent que l'usage du cd est révolu , je ne le pense pas car c'est un support bien pratique , même si on utilise les téléchargements et autres clé usb !  j'avoue que j'ai beaucoup de choses sur cd /dvd et ça me manquerait trop de ne pas l'avoir , pour l'archivage c'est peut-être plus fiable que les drives comme DDE ou compagnie , en cas de clash , on est heureux d'avoir ses cd pour dépanner . si je sauvegarde facilement avec time machine je fais toujours une deuxième sauvegarde sur cd au moins pour le plus important ! 
 la dématérialisation c'est bien beau , mais il ne faut pas pousser ! 
 apple pour lion a quand même matérialisé sur clé usb ! c'est quand même mieux pour la réinstallation ! 
 pour ma part j'aime bien avoir des supports "palpables" , tt en sachant qu'ils sont fragiles ! 
cordialement ccim12


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Au cours de l'année 2011, 4 ou 5 fois j'ai utilisé le SuperDrive ( importation de CDs dans iTunes, installation de Photoshop, une ou deux réinstallation à partir du DVD ... ). Je l'utilise rarement en réalité.


----------



## bigmagic (29 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Moi, je n'utilise que très peu de fois le SuperDrive de mon MacbookPro3.1 mais, par contre, je ne pourrai pas profiter de cette bidouille car il s'agit d'un SuperDrive IDE ...

J'ai regardé les alternatives : il y a des cartes ExpressCard SSD mais trop cher pour un format trop peu répandu.

Je vais tester une alternative et j'ai acheté, sur OWC, une carte Expresscard eSATA Sonet et ce qui me permettra d'avoir un disque SSD en externe (ou autre) ; et ce qui me permettra de réutiliser le disque SSD.

Quelqu'un d'entre vous utilise-t-il ce type de carte ?

Nicolas


----------



## Louis Prunelle (29 Novembre 2011)

On dirait qu'Apple cherche à perdre sa clientèle professionnelle!
Exemple:
Lion ne permet plus de désinstaller iTunes, et la prochaine farce serait la suppression du graveur?
Est-ce parce que les graphistes et ingénieurs du son se tournent de plus en plus vers les PC, où est-ce pour les y pousser?


----------



## Poupa1er (29 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Mais enfin que faites vous avec vos ordinateurs ????
Sont-ce uniquement des gadgets pour jouer ou des outils de travail ????

Personnellement le SD m'est indispensable je m'en sers en permanence ....
Tant pour envoyer des fichiers que je ne saurais voir sur aucun serveur
Tant pour les recevoir, ce que je traite ne regarde que moi et mes correspondants.....
internet est parfait ... mais le vélo processing est de loin plus sécuritaire

Le secret professionnel qu'en faites vous ?????
la durée de vie du support est largement suffisante pour à peut près tout
la vie se charge de déprécier vos données, ce qui est valable aujourd'hui
ne le sera certainement plus demain !!!!!


----------



## kjunger (29 Novembre 2011)

Ayant un ami qui me file souvent des CD, je l'utilise énormément (tant pour extraire, lire ou graver)... Et pour réinstaller un logiciel qui est sur CD/DVD (ou même faire une réinstall) c'est bien plus commode !


----------



## Xian (29 Novembre 2011)

Je ne me sers jamais du SD. J'ai un graveur externe de l'époque où on utilisait des CD et DVD. J'ai hésité à le remplacer par une baie et un SSD, mais la bête a 3 ans et l'écran comporte quelques taches. C'est ce qui m'a retenu. J'ai quand même mis un Momentus XT 500 Go en remplacement de mon vieux HD.

Je trouve qu'Apple devrait donner le choix à l'achat d'une nouvelle machine. Pour ma part, je prendrais une machine avec un SSD et un HD, mais pas de SD.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (29 Novembre 2011)

Je n'utilise pratiquement plus mon lecteur/graveur. Je ne grave plus rien car je fais toutes mes sauvegardes sur disque dur externe. Quant aux DVD, j'ai la Freebox revolution qui lit même les blue ray et je m'en sers pour écouter mes CD audio.

Par contre je vois mal comment on pourrait le supprimer à cause d'abord des jeux où il faut impérativement le DVD dans le lecteur pour qu'ils marchent et ensuite pour ma bibliothèque itunes pour remplir mes ipod, je suis bien obligée de le faire à partir de mes CD audio.

Enfin pour les DVD de jeux j'ai pris l'habitude de faire des copies que je garde au cas où, car il m'est arrivé d'avoir un DVD de jeu à 50 euros bousillé et de n'avoir pas de copie.

PS : par contre lorsque j'ai téléchargé LION je me suis demandée si un jour je devais réinitialiser un DD et réinstaller le système, comment je ferai vu qu'ils ne vendent pas de DVD (aucune envie de m'achter une clé USB à 60 euros). Il en sera de même s'il n'y a plus de lecteur... comment démarrer à partir du DVD d'installation pour réparer par exemple ?


----------



## karting1234 (29 Novembre 2011)

Je ne l'utilise certes pas beaucoup, mais on ne sait jamais, je n'ai pas envie de promener un externe "au cas où", tout simplement car c'est contraignant, et ce n'est pour moi, pas la philosophie d'Apple.


----------



## kaos (30 Novembre 2011)

Je suis pour laisser le lecteur DVD encore quelques années .


*1- achats de CD*

On nous bassine assez avec le piratage , si jachète un album et que je n'ai pas de lecteur, j'en fais quoi ? 


*2- La sauvegarde*

Quoi qu'on en dise , les disques dur tombent en panne , les cd et dvd que j'ai gravés dans les années 90 sont tjrs lisibles 

*3- Installation de système d'exploitation*

Lorsque nous seront tous à la fibre optique , on pourra nous vendre du Cloud à tous va , des millions de gens ont encore une connections abominable même en agglomération.

Pour moi , les DVD de mac os x sont à mon ordi ce que la carte grise est à la voiture ...
Je peux si je le souhaite réinstaller mon OS dans un train ou chez ma grand mére , autant de lieu qui n'offrent pas le web .


Je rajouterais que les prix ont baissé pour les cd et dvd , le multi séssion marche très bien de nos jours ... ça reste un support très tres pratique.


----------



## tit_juju93 (30 Novembre 2011)

Personnellement en 3 ans j'ai du graver 3 dvd et importer 2 CD ... alors franchement aucune utilité pour la faible utilisation, autant avoir un lecteur/graveur externe !
J'ai même failli ressemant l'enlever pour y mettre un SSD ... mais je veux pas non plus dénaturer mon mac !


----------



## Djipsy5 (30 Novembre 2011)

J'adore Apple, mais là je vais être franc avec eux:"Leur lecteur CD SuperDrive ne sont pas vraiment durable, sur mon ancien powerbook le superdrive a perdu la vie pas moyen de lire un CD, et je me trouve un nouveau mac , meme pas 4 mois , ce lecteur aussi ne marche plus. Mais je prône toujours pour que les SuperDrive soient continués avec une augmentation de performance, de durabilité , et meme l'option de gravure de Disc Blu-Ray. Car oubliez pas qu'il n'y a pas mieux que de faire un film dans iMovie, Final Cut Studio etc... et de le mettre sur une television HD en famille. Et puis ceux qui font si temps confiance aux SSD et HDD, sachez qu'il sont moins fiables que les CD. Moi mon HDD est HS et j'ai perdu toutes mes donnees. Seul celles qui étaient sur des DVD etaient sauvées. Si vous faites abandoner les SuperDrive par Apple vous le regretterez et apres ce sera une course folle vers les lecteur externe et ca y a pas plus chiant . Alors reflechissez avant de poster ici e que cela ne tombe entre les main de Apple


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Novembre 2011)

Djipsy5 a dit:


> [] Si vous faites abandoner les SuperDrive par Apple vous le regretterez et apres ce sera une course folle vers les lecteur externe et ca y a pas plus chiant . Alors reflechissez avant de poster ici e que cela ne tombe entre les main de Apple



Cupertino is looking you...


À mon humble avis, à Cupertino, ils s'en tamponnent le coquillard avec des moufles en silicone anallergique de notre opinion sur le SuperDrive.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (30 Novembre 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Cupertino is looking you...
> 
> 
> À mon humble avis, à Cupertino, ils s'en tamponnent le coquillard avec des moufles en silicone anallergique de notre opinion sur le SuperDrive.




mdr...  :love::love::love:


----------



## Djipsy5 (30 Novembre 2011)

LOL, hélas, on dirait bienq ue la firme a la pomme, se preoccupe pas de nos avis. Mais je tiens vraiment a ce que le SuperDrive soit maintenu. avec l'arrivée des disc Bluray etc...


----------



## Lamar (1 Décembre 2011)

Très peu utilisé en deux ans sur mon MbP, sauf il y a quelques jours pour transférer des pdf reçus dans le cadre de ma formation professionnelle : trois cd, contenant moins de 10 mo chacun. 
Rien d'autre.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2011)

Je l'utilise plus beaucoup depuis 2009 vu que je suis sur un MBA j'ai toutefois un graveur externe pour les quelques rares demandes.


----------



## -oldmac- (3 Décembre 2011)

Le Superdrive est indispensable selon moi, archivage, copie DVD, film perso (vacances ...), jeux, application ...

Indispensable


----------



## carvi84 (4 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
si certains ne veulent plus du superdrive c'est leur affaire , je l'utilise assez et j'aurais du mal à m'en passer , 
 ce serait bien si apple le proposait *en option* , je m'explique pour le *même prix on aurait le super drive ou pas *, mais au choix du client , l'enlever non ! ce serait pénaliser ceux qui s'en servent assez ! cette course à la dématérialisation   n'a rien d'humain , car la machine prend le pas sur l'homme !! est ce le but recherché ? 
 cordialement ccim12


----------



## karting1234 (5 Décembre 2011)

+ 1 ccim12


----------



## NQuoi (5 Décembre 2011)

Au delà de l'avis des uns et des autres, il me semble que mettre par défaut un SD ne gêne personne (chacun restant libre de mettre autre chose à la place), par contre le supprimer d'emblée est une gêne certaine pour qui en a besoin.

De plus, ça doit pas coûter bien cher un SD, même en tenant compte de la fente dans le corps alu... donc le supprimer de toutes les machines est, je trouve, un risque inutile pour Apple, dans l'état actuel des technologie des supports amovibles...


----------



## MarcMame (5 Décembre 2011)

NQuoi a dit:


> Au delà de l'avis des uns et des autres, il me semble que mettre par défaut un SD ne gêne personne (chacun restant libre de mettre autre chose à la place), par contre le supprimer d'emblée est une gêne certaine pour qui en a besoin.
> 
> De plus, ça doit pas coûter bien cher un SD, même en tenant compte de la fente dans le corps alu... donc le supprimer de toutes les machines est, je trouve, un risque inutile pour Apple, dans l'état actuel des technologie des supports amovibles...


Pour Apple, le cout est énorme en terme.... d'espace disponible !
Ils ne prennent aucun risque, la phase de test est déjà concluante : les macbook air se vendent très bien. Ca ne veut pas dire pour autant que les MacBook pro vont disparaitre mais que la place libérée va pouvoir être utilisée à autre chose.


----------



## iluro_64 (5 Décembre 2011)

MarcMame a dit:


> Pour Apple, le cout est énorme en terme.... d'espace disponible !
> Ils ne prennent aucun risque, la phase de test est déjà concluante : les macbook air se vendent très bien. Ca ne veut pas dire pour autant que les MacBook pro vont disparaitre mais que la place libérée va pouvoir être utilisée à autre chose.



J'oserai dire qu'Apple ne généralisera pas la suppression du SD tant qu'il y en aura dans les PC "d'en face". Oui les MBA se vendent bien, et il n'y a pas encore de concurrence sérieuse digne de ce nom. Peut-être même n'y en aura-t-il pas avnt quelques mois, ou quelques années, l'objectif étant de faire au moins la même chose pour moins cher. Or, pour le moment la concurrence ne sait pas faire.

Par contre, même si la gamme MB tous modèles confondus constitue la majorité des Mac vendus, il n'est pas du tout certain qu'il en soit ainsi si les MBP perdent leur SD du jour au lendemain. Il y a aussi un autre facteur, par quoi utiliser la place libérée ? Par davantage de SSD ? Mais alors la machine devient hors de prix ! Autant aussi enlever le DDI et le remplacer par du SDD. Ce sera toujours hors de prix. Augmenter le prix des MBP 13" ou suppression du SD me semble, pour le moment, pas vraiment bon d'un point de vue commercial. Un MBA 15" me semblerait mieux placé qu'un MBP 13" sans SD. Ce n'est pas le même contexte.


----------



## MarcMame (5 Décembre 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> J'oserai dire qu'Apple ne généralisera pas la suppression du SD tant qu'il y en aura dans les PC "d'en face".


Ce n'est pas le genre de la maison que d'attendre les autres. Ils ne se sont pas gênés avec la disquette, les ports série, le SCSI, ..... 




iluro_64 a dit:


> Il y a aussi un autre facteur, par quoi utiliser la place libérée ?


La place disponible permettrait d'installer un meilleur système de refroidissement que dans les MacBook Air et donc de meilleurs perfs avec des processeurs plus puissants et moins limité en puissance que les MacBook Air actuels. Mettre une carte graphique digne de ce nom qui supportera des écrans de 15" et 17" ayant une résolution rétina (et pas un HD3000 intégré).
Bref, un MacBook pro encore plus puissant et peut-être même un peu plus fin.


----------



## iluro_64 (5 Décembre 2011)

MarcMame a dit:


> Ce n'est pas le genre de la maison que d'attendre les autres. Ils ne se sont pas gênés avec la disquette, les ports série, le SCSI, .....
> 
> 
> La place disponible permettrait d'installer un meilleur système de refroidissement que dans les MacBook Air et donc de meilleurs perfs avec des processeurs plus puissants et moins limité en puissance que les MacBook Air actuels. Mettre une carte graphique digne de ce nom qui supportera des écrans de 15" et 17" ayant une résolution rétina (et pas un HD3000 intégré).
> Bref, un MacBook pro encore plus puissant et peut-être même un peu plus fin.



Les temps ont beaucoup changé depuis cette époque-là. Steve Jobs est parti, revenu, et le Mac est devenu un PC avec un OS différent. Toutes les originalités d'autrefois ont disparu. Aujourd'hui on parle de *marketing, de coût de fabrication, de concurrence, et de qualité* (un peu malmenée avec la croissance). Et parfois aussi d'avance technologique, comme dans le cas de Light Peak (Thunderbolt). Le rêve est dans le discours, dans l'apparence, plus tout à fait dans la boîte, hormis le logiciel


----------



## nedd (6 Décembre 2011)

Je pense que nos avis n'auront aucun impact et j'ai l'impression que c'est 50-50 non?

Pour moi: superdrive indispensable (je fais de la vidéo) et j'ai besoin de graver (dvd, fichiers, photos) et de ripper (films à remonter ou pour y ajouter des titres) ou CD (pour musique sur films). Mais aussi copies de dvd, de cd et visionage de dvd en voyage. Je serais bien embêter de devoir prendre en voyage une petite boite en plus.


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Décembre 2011)

nedd a dit:


> Je pense que nos avis n'auront aucun impact et j'ai l'impression que c'est 50-50 non?
> 
> Pour moi: superdrive indispensable (je fais de la vidéo) et j'ai besoin de graver (dvd, fichiers, photos) et de ripper (films à remonter ou pour y ajouter des titres) ou CD (pour musique sur films). Mais aussi copies de dvd, de cd et visionage de dvd en voyage. Je serais bien embêter de devoir prendre en voyage une petite boite en plus.



Il me semble qu'il y a davantage d'avis en faveur de la présence du SD qu'en faveur de sa disparition  On verra bien le résultat un jour


----------



## MarcMame (8 Décembre 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Il me semble qu'il y a davantage d'avis en faveur de la présence du SD qu'en faveur de sa disparition  On verra bien le résultat un jour


Ce n'est pas l'analyse que j'en fais.
Plus exactement, la grande majorité est favorable au maintient d'un graveur mais en externe.
Donc, globalement, on peut dire qu'il y a d'avantage d'avis en faveur de sa disparition de nos machines.....


----------



## Louis Prunelle (12 Décembre 2011)

Apple pourrait faire un effort pour sa clientèle de professionnels en supprimant ses haut-parleurs, mais surtout pas ses graveurs&#8201;!


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Décembre 2011)

MarcMame a dit:


> Ce n'est pas l'analyse que j'en fais.
> Plus exactement, la grande majorité est favorable au maintient d'un graveur mais en externe.
> Donc, globalement, on peut dire qu'il y a d'avantage d'avis en faveur de sa disparition de nos machines.....



Suite à la publication des premiers résultats donnés par Mac G, il semble qu'une majorité (> 50%) se dégage des opinions émises en faveur du maintien du SD.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h22 ----------




Louis Prunelle a dit:


> Apple pourrait faire un effort pour sa clientèle de professionnels en supprimant ses haut-parleurs, mais surtout pas ses graveurs&#8201;!



Pas du tout idiote cette idée


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2011)

Louis Prunelle a dit:


> Apple pourrait faire un effort pour sa clientèle de professionnels en supprimant ses haut-parleurs, mais surtout pas ses graveurs&#8201;!



Ah oui ... comment écouter une diapo avec des explications verbales ?

Ou bien ce tutoriel sur Aperture : http://support.apple.com/kb/VI153?viewlocale=en_US
Donc selon tes dires, un photographe professionnel devrait se passer d'écouter les explications


----------



## Louis Prunelle (13 Décembre 2011)

Un petit casque ou des oreillettes, ça marche très bien et ne dérange personne d'autre.
Et quel confort d'écoute attentive, même pour de la parole&#8201;!
Dans un portable, c'est un peu de place à récupérer, à mon avis.
Quant au Mac Pro, les haut-parleurs des moniteurs suffisent (et sont généralement mieux placés).


----------



## MarcMame (13 Décembre 2011)

Louis Prunelle a dit:


> Un petit casque ou des oreillettes, ça marche très bien et ne dérange personne d'autre.
> Et quel confort d'écoute attentive, même pour de la parole&#8201;!
> Dans un portable, c'est un peu de place à récupérer, à mon avis.
> Quant au Mac Pro, les haut-parleurs des moniteurs suffisent (et sont généralement mieux placés).


Je trouve cette réflexion extrêmement égoïste et égocentrique...


----------



## oeufmollet (13 Février 2012)

Moi je l'ai utilisé pour la derniere fois hier ... et le cd est coincé 
Quand il tente une éjection, rien ne sort, j'ai tenté plusieurs techniques (les cartes bleues, les cartes de visite, la pince à épiler, la tour penchée pour laisser la fente coté sol, etc...), je crois que c'est définitivement foutu.
Etant donné que mon imac a en gros 4 ans (fin 2007), je me tate, car donner 200 ou 300&#8364; pour la réparation, c'est quand meme bien cher, GRRR ! d'un autre coté, en dehors de ce problème là, il fonctionne tjs correctement.
Bref, affaire à suivre, mais ce qui est clair, c'est que les superdrives, je ne les utiliserai plus que pour le strict minimum, genre mise à jour du systeme par dvd. Pour le reste, je vais passer par un graveur dvd usb à tiroir et non mange-disque, moins risqué.

Le reste, c'est principalement la recopie de mes cd audio au format lossless. Les dvd/br, je les regarde sur la ps3, et je ne grave presque plus rien ...


----------



## kaos (13 Février 2012)

laisse refroidir la machine , c'est tout , ne force pas ... ça resortira tout seul


Il peut arriver que certains plastiques ou pièces chauffent et se dilatent un peu / ça arrive sur les macbook aussi , au pire un coup de tournevis , tu démontes et c'est fait ...


----------



## oeufmollet (13 Février 2012)

kaos a dit:


> laisse refroidir la machine , c'est tout , ne force pas ... ça resortira tout seul
> 
> 
> Il peut arriver que certains plastiques ou pièces chauffent et se dilatent un peu / ça arrive sur les macbook aussi , au pire un coup de tournevis , tu démontes et c'est fait ...



C'est comme ça depuis hier, et meme apres une nuit au frais, ça n'a rien changé.

Pour le coup de tournevis ... c'est un imac donc il faut forcément enlever la vitre de l'écran pour accéder au lecteur, vu que je n'ai pas d'autres moyens pour ejecter le cd


----------

